# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  tai's UBER training log :D

## taiboxa

i have 15 previous other pages to this log at another forum.

Heres my new REGIMENT
*Warmup* = _8-12 reps stay atleast 5+reps away from failure!_
*working set* = _approx 5 reps give or take, hopefully first 2 working sets need no spot.. should fail on 3rd or 4th rep on 3rd working set._
Day1
Flat Bench 3 warm up sets : 3 working sets
Military 2 warm up : 3 working
Incline Skull Crushers 2 warm up : 3 working

Day2
wide squat 3 warm up sets : 3 working sets
leg ext 2 warm up sets : 3 working sets
calf raises 3 working sets

Day3
Pull Ups/Lat Pull 3 warm up sets : 3 working sets 
Shrugs 1 warm up sets : 3 working sets
good mornings 2 warm up sets : 3 working sets
curls (bar) 2 warm up : 3 working


Day4
Inc Bench 3 warm up sets : 3 working sets
Lateral Raises 1 warm up sets : 3 working sets
CG Bench 2 warm up sets : 3 working sets

Day5
Close Stance Squats 3 warm up sets : 3 working sets
Lunges or leg curls 2 warm up sets : 3 working sets
calf raises 3 working sets

Day6
Deads 3 warm up sets : 3 working sets
Yates Rows/DB Rows 2 warm up sets : 3 working sets
Up Right Rows 1 warm up sets : 3 working sets
curls (db's) 2 warm up : 3 working

Day7
Rest

----------


## taiboxa

Dec 29th Best chest day eva!~

*Incline bar*
warm ups
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8
Working
275 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5 need help on last rep a lil ><

*Lateral raises*
warm up
35 x 8
working 
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 8

*CG Bench*
warm ups
135 x 12
225 x 8
working
275 x 5 OMFG BAD CHOICE >< RUFF GOING FROM HERE OUT
275 x 5 Help on last rep
275 x 5 help on last 2 reps.. MY CHEST WAS f'n fried it was so hard i dont know wtf was happening><


Dec 30th LEGS ><

*CloseStance SQUATS*
warmups
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8
workings sets
335 x 6
365 x 5
405 x 4 >< SUCKD SO BAD HURT BACK made lunges impossible

*Lunges w/ Bar*
warmups
95 x 10
135 x 6
working sets
155 x 5
155 x 4
BACK HURT TOO BAD TO DO NEXT SET ><

*Calves hmr str* 
8plates x 12
10 plates x 12
12plates x 12

_____________________________

Dec 31st BAK'n'Bi

*CG Lat Pulls*
warm ups
150 x 12
180 x 10
210 x 8
Working Sets
250 x 6
260 x 5
260 x 5

*Hmr Str Iso Row* xPlate = Plate on ONE SIDE
warm up
1plate x 12
2plates x 10
working sets
3plates+25 x 6
3plates+25 x 6
3plates+25 x 6

*DB UpRight Rows*
warmup
35's x 12
working
55 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 7

*DB Curls*
warmups 
35's x 10
45's x 9
working sets
55's x 6
60's x 5
55's x 8

50mcgIGF

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 02 Chest/Tri/Shoulder

*Flat Bench*
warmups
135 x 18
225 x 10
275 x 10
working sets
315 x 5 OMFG my shoulder when *TWING* and sharp pain LOL i just kant win same thing left side >< so i stayed at 315 instead of going up like i wanted to
315 x 5
315 x 5

*DB Military*
warmups
50's x 10
75's x 10
working sets
110 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
ODD this didnt hurt shoulder like flat bench did

*SkullCrushers using EZ Curl Bar 30lb'r*
warmups 
25's x 12
35's x 12
Working Sets
45's+10's x 6
45's+10's x 6
45's x 6
50mcg IGF

______________________

Jan 03 LEGGY POO's

*Wide Squats*
warmups
135 x 15
225 x 12
315 x 8
workingsets
385 x 5
385 x 5
385 x 5

*Leg Ext*
180 x 10
255 x 10
WORKING SETS put on another pin and a 45 and some lil 5lb weights 
312.5 x 6
312.5 x 6
312.5 x 10

*Calf Raises*
300lbs x 18
300lbs x 18
300lbs x 18


___________________

Jan 05 DOUBLE HITTER did a morning lift and a night time lift session

Morning
BAK

*Lat pulls*
135 x 12
155 x 10
185 x 10

255 x 5
265 x 5
270 x 5

*Shrugs NO WRAPS*  DBs ><
110 x 12

120 x 10
130 x 8
130 x 8

*good mornings*
135 x 10
185 x 8

225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5 OMFG >< havnt dones these in for ever HURT

*Str8Bar Curls*
85 x 10
105 x 8

130 x 6
130 x 5
130 x 6




EVENING!!!

CHEST OMFG I HURT MY SHOULDER .. SOME MORE!

*Incline Bar*
bar x 30
135 x 18
185 x 12
225 x 12

285 x 5 AND IT GOES RRRRIIIIP and i go Aww SHUX
225 x 12 HALF range of Motion = 4inches from chest
225 x 15 same as above Kept me from incorp shoulder

*lat raises* These even hurt shoulder
25 x 12
25 x 10
25 x 12
25 x 15

*reverse grip tri cable ext*
80 x 12
100 x 8

150 x 6
150 x 5
150 x 6
50mcg's pwo on both sessions

----------


## taiboxa

I forgot to mention i shot 2.5iu GHmorning cardio and pre workout and 50mcg of LR3IGF pwo on both sessions.. pro intake was 80gWhey and 50gDex w/ additional BCAA's/Cee/AAKG/Taurine just like i ALWAYS do and pre work out was the same as usual with 
Citrulline malate / aakg / cee / taurine / bcaa / glutamine / GABA / AlCar / GreenTea / Ambrotose / phytaloe / 1gVitC / 100mgB6 / aspirin JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER DAY

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 06 Legs

*Leg Press* (close stance)
4plates x 22
6plates x 18
8plates x 15

14 plates x 6
14plates x 7
14plates x 5

**** LUNGES lol i couldnt eveN MOVE and i bout passed out on last two sets

*Calves*

260 x 12
260 x 12
260 x 12
50mcg

________________________
Jan 07 bak

*HammrStr Iso Rows*
1plate x 20
2plates x 12
3plates x 10

4plates x 6
4plates x 6
4plates x 6

*Deads*
135 x 12
225 x 12
315 x 10

455 x 6
455 x 5
455 x 3

*DB UpRightRows*
55's x 12

75's x 6
75's x 6
75's x 6

*DB AlternatinCurls*
30's x 12
45's x 12

60's x 5
60's x 6
60's x 5
50mcg IGF

_________________________________

jan 09 CHEST n' STUFF

*FlatBench*
135 x 20
225 x 10
275 x 10

345 x 5
345 x 5
345 x 4 **** 

*Standing Front Military* THIS was harder than expected LOL
95 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 10 Just feeling it.. i kept feeling like i was gunna FALL OVER 

185 x 5
185 x 6
185 x 6

*SkullCrushers*  25's = 25 on each side of a 30lb Ezy Bar
25's x 12
35's x 12
45's x 10

45+10's x 6
45+10's x 6
45's x 7

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 10 LEGS 

*Wide SKWATS*!
135 x 10
225 x 10
295 x 10
THESE NEXT SETS = PUKE ><
365 x 6
365 x 6
365 x 6 i had help on last 2 im a fat failure 

[B]Leg Ext [/B ]all out put a plate + more weight on the Machine using additional pins and McGyver like skill
180 x 12
255 x 12

320 x 6
330 x 6
330 x 7!!!! my knees were popin and SO WERE THE CABLES! ima break this bitch soon!

and my form is perfect its 2 secs up 2 sec pause 2 secs down so NO JERKING HERE BIOTCH

*Hmr Str Calves* Full RoM to really bring on the hurt nice and slow CRAMPED after ea. set
like.. FULLY LOADED = 14 plates? 
14 plates? x 12
14 plates? x 12
14 plates? x 12


POST WILL GET PRETTIRE RIGHT NOW IM X-Ferring so no bold/italasize krap

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 11 BAK n' STUFF

Hmr Str High Row = Lat Pull kinda thing weight = Plate = PLATE ON ONE SIDE 
1plate x 12
2plates x10
2plates+25 x 10

3plates x 7
3plates+25 x 5
3plates+25 x 5

DB Shrugs NO STRAPS U PANZY's
80 x 12
100 x 12

135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
I REALLY WISH I WOULDA HAD STRAPS lol it was more forarms and grip than traps

Good Mornings
135 x 12
135 x 12
225 x 8

255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6 OMFG ROFL YES i was bout to pass out and people look at me like a some **** tard who doesnt know how to squat!

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 12 Chest stuff

Incline Bar
bar x 30
135 x 10
185 x 10
245 x 10

295 x 5 OMFG ELBOWS.. im getttin OLD
295 x 5
295 x 4+1w/assist

Lateral Raises
25 x 12

40 x 7
40 x 7
40 x 7

CG Bench
135 x 12
225 x 10

275 x 6
275 x 7
275 x 6

SHOT 60mcg IGF PreWrk out 1hr


Jan 13th LEGS it was a good one

Leg Press4plates x 22
6plates x 18
8plates x 15
10plates x 13

14plates x 6
14plates x 7
14plates + some 155lb kid x 5 reps .. yeah machine was FULL so i was like hey.. how much u weigh.. 

leg curls
90 x 12
140 x 10

180 x 6
190 x 5
190 x 4 WTF >< HHURTTT..

Calves 
380 x 12
380 x 12
380 x 11
50mcg

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 14th bak'nstuff

*cg lat pull*
150 x 10
180 x 10
190 x 10

270 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 5

*Hmr iso row*
2plates x 12
3plates x 12

4plates + 25 x 6
4plates + 25 x 6
4plates + 25 x 6

*UpRight Rows*
95 x 10
115 x 8

135 x 7
135 x 7
135 x 7

_DB Curls_
35's x 10
45's x 10

60's x 6
60's x 6
60's x 6

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 16th Chest

*Flat Bench*
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10'

345 x 5
345 x 6
345 x 4 + big ASSIST on last

*Standing military*135 x 10
155 x 7

185 x 5
185 x 4 FAWK
185 x 5

*DB overhead Tri Ext*
80 x 12
100 x 12

120 x 6
120 x 7
120 x 5 >< 

50mcg

----------


## *Narkissos*

I was wondering where the rest of your log went Tai.

Looking good... mine's over here too.. near the bottom of the page.

Where's the detail gone?

I miss that.. 

Spare us NONE!

----------


## catabolic kid

Flat bearbell presses are the worst thing you can do...as far as the shoulder joint is concerned. You said that the DB shoulder did not hurt....it is a much better angle for the shoulders...stay away form flat BB bench, especially if you are doing Thaiboxing.

----------


## taiboxa

> Flat bearbell presses are the worst thing you can do...as far as the shoulder joint is concerned. You said that the DB shoulder did not hurt....it is a much better angle for the shoulders...stay away form flat BB bench, especially if you are doing Thaiboxing.


thnx for input.. but flat bench is my baby and i quit it then i might as well just play in traffic ;(

----------


## taiboxa

> I was wondering where the rest of your log went Tai.
> 
> Looking good... mine's over here too.. near the bottom of the page.
> 
> Where's the detail gone?
> 
> I miss that.. 
> 
> Spare us NONE!


i was copy pasting  :Big Grin:  moving some over here.
detail will be starting TODAY!

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 17 Leggy'Poo's

*Wide Skwats!*
135 x 15
225 x 10
295 x 10

385 x 5
385 x 6 _Lil help on 6th_
385 x 4_ i couldnt catch my breath_

*Leg Ext*
185 x 12
255 x 12
i use another pin put on a 45lb plate and stack 5lb thingys on top of the weight stack to get up to this weight.
320 x 6
325 x 5
325 x 7

*StandingCalves*
335 x 12
335 x 12
335 x 12

Cardio bringing out CALVES NICELY
50mcg/12iuslin(first day)PWO and 2.5iu GH PREWORKOUT

----------


## Flexor

hi ivy  :Evil2: 

Interestingly annotated training notes . . .

----------


## taiboxa

> hi ivy 
> 
> Interestingly annotated training notes . . .


where the HELL is ivy?! 
yep very interesting thnx for poppin in

----------


## *Narkissos*

What training 'mode' are you in right now?

----------


## Rob

That better not be in heavy mode, because hes a weak cvnt if it is!!

I wuv you Tai

----------


## taiboxa

> That better not be in heavy mode, because hes a weak cvnt if it is!!
> 
> I wuv you Tai


its not heavy.. heavy gets old kuz i ALWAYS get injured

Nark im in very MILD bulk right now.. till i start tren then its balls to the walls  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 18th BAcK

*Hmr Str LatPull HighRow thingy*
1plate x 12
2plates x 12
3plates x 8

3plates+35 x 5
3plates+35 x 4
3plates+35 x 4

*GOOD MORNINGS!*
135 x 12
225 x 10

255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5 THIS ONE SUCKD bar rolled up on me thought my hed was going to come off

*BB Shrugs*
315 x 12

495 x 8
495 x 8
495 x 8

*BB Curls*
95 x 10
115 x 8

130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6

15iu Slin 50mcg IGF pwo

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *GOOD MORNINGS!*
> 135 x 12
> 225 x 10
> 
> 255 x 5
> 255 x 5
> 255 x 5 THIS ONE SUCKD bar rolled up on me thought my hed was going to come off


You're coming down past parallel on these?

----------


## taiboxa

> You're coming down past parallel on these?


NOT intentionally by ANY MEANS but just like squats.. "it" happens..  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 20th LEGS!! 

**Tai update**  :Big Grin: 

besides having the MOST AWSOME leggy'poo werkout in a LONG time.. i ran into an old training buddy who i havent seen since i was 245. Anyways i asked him how much he thought i weighed and he was like err.. 265 or so.. went over to scales and w/o shoes it read 285.25lbs. he was like HOLY FAWK where the hell do u hold all that weight kuz u got tiny arms! and i came to the conclusion that i have EXTREMELY DENSE CHILD BEARING HIPS+Ghetto Bootie that drives the blak man wild!  :Wink:  (nark)

OK sorry for gabbing just a lil stoked.

*Close Stance Squats* _feet abuot 5-6inches apart (sometimes i squish my nuts)_
bar x 20.. _Knees go POP i go ouch!_
bar x 20 _again but SLOWER trying to get knee to work w/ me_
135 x 20
225 x 15
275 x 12 _OK we are redy to go_

315 x 8
335 x 8 _BACK IS SMOKED LOL fawkin GOOD MORNINGS _ 

*LegPress* _to continue Close stance movement_
12 plates x 12
14 plates x 8
14 plates + _THIS ReALLY HOT LifeGuard chick who said she weighed 120 but im thinking she weighed about 140+ she is JACKD but real SHY  too bad when i was straining my eyes closed and i couldnt watch her marvel at my fat roles when im in the start position_ 

*SLDL's* _w/ db's_
90's x 10
100's x 8
120's x 8

PWO 2iu GH 20iu Slin 60mcg IGF
took in about 180g Dex 95gWhey and some bcaa's and taurine w/ cee and other goodies

ODD i have like twice the LBM as Narkie'poo but im like half as strong ><

----------


## taiboxa

IM SO cool i double posted! ><
dam im a tard

----------


## ryamigo

you should change this to tai's UBER training log  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

> you should change this to tai's UBER training log


LoL i think ima need a mod to do dat  :Frown:

----------


## Massacre

Post some pics you pansy. Arn't you tired of hearing that?

 :Haha:

----------


## taiboxa

ROFL omfg I FORGOT TO POST the Jan 19th WORKOUT ><
*CHEST!!!*

*Incline Bar*
bar x 20
135 x 12
225 x 10

295 x 5
295 x 5 _could of got more but saved it_ 
295 x 5

*DB Lateral raises*
35's x 10

45's x 7
45's x 8
45's x 7

*CG Bench*
135 x 10
225 x 10

285 x 6
285 x 5
285 x 5
16iu Slin 50mcgIGF PWO

----------


## taiboxa

> Post some pics you pansy. Arn't you tired of hearing that?


ROFL omg yes.. the more i hear it the more i just wanna say NO im a 130lb Asian MAN who has never touched a weight in my LIFE!

but that doesnt work  :Frown:

----------


## Massacre

:Bs:  

Don't ignore me!

----------


## Massacre

With all the HGH you have I know you're not broke. Just take some pics man. Nothing to be ashamed of. It seems you're almost super human so I don't understand what the big deal is?

Post 'em, shut everyone up and that'll be that.

----------


## taiboxa

> Don't ignore me!


i bet u wish u were bulkin instead of cutting LOL DONT HATE ME KUZ im BLOATED!

----------


## taiboxa

> With all the HGH you have I know you're not broke. Just take some pics man. Nothing to be ashamed of. It seems you're almost super human so I don't understand what the big deal is?
> 
> Post 'em, shut everyone up and that'll be that.


i have.. a .. 3rd NIPPLE  :Frown:

----------


## Massacre

> i bet u wish u were bulkin instead of cutting LOL DONT HATE ME KUZ im BLOATED!


I am bulking actually. Just bulking clean. No big deal. I'll hate you and everyone else 12 weeks out til the show.

----------


## Massacre

> i have.. a .. 3rd NIPPLE



So? Nobody is trying to date you. 

POST UP!!!

----------


## taiboxa

> So? Nobody is trying to date you. 
> 
> POST UP!!!


ok LUKE just hold ur horses!

----------


## Massacre

Luke? I'm more like Vader.

----------


## Luke9583

> ok LUKE just hold ur horses!




 :Bbiwin:

----------


## Massacre

:Haha:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> LoL i think ima need a mod to do dat


done...

----------


## taiboxa

> done...


I DUV YEW mr. NarkiePoo

----------


## taiboxa

today i weighed 292 right before lifting LOL
Jan 21st
_BACK_

*CG PullUps*
5reps
6reps
5 reps
5reps + 3 assist
4 reps + 2 assist _OMFG being this fat makes it tuff!_


*Hmr Str Low Iso Row* XPlates = Number of plates on 1 side
2plates x 12
3plates x 12
4plates x 8

5plates x 6 _HOLY **** first time this much weight and it was HEVY kept form though!_
5plates x 5
5plates x 5

*Bar UprightRows*
95 x 12

135 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 6

*Seated DB Curls*
35 x 12
45 x 12

60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

20iu slin 60mcg IGF

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Bar UprightRows*
> 95 x 12
> 
> 135 x 8
> 135 x 8
> *185 x 6*


Nice.. how was the form on this set?




> *Seated DB Curls*
> 35 x 12
> 45 x 12
> 
> 60 x 6
> 60 x 6
> 60 x 6


Man up.. and move some REAL dumbells.. bish  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

> Nice.. how was the form on this set?


 actually perfect pinkies were just inside the rough of the bar




> Man up.. and move some REAL dumbells.. bish


I HAVE LONG ARMS leverage sux  :Frown:

----------


## Rob

Tai I wanna see some heavy weight

for christ sakes, i lift more than that and i dont weigh 300 lbs...pick it up fat boy ><

----------


## MASTER

> today i weighed 292 right before lifting LOL
> Jan 21st
> _BACK_
> 
> *CG PullUps*
> 5reps
> 6reps
> 5 reps
> 5reps + 3 assist
> 4 reps + 2 assist _OMFG being this fat makes it tuff!_


Lmao that is pitiful bro, close grips are easy as well! In my opinion if you can't do at least 8 wide grips, you need to sort yourself out!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Lmao that is pitiful bro, close grips are easy as well! In my opinion if you can't do at least 8 wide grips, you need to sort yourself out!


Maybe you missed the fact that his bodyweight is 292 lbs..  :Don't know:

----------


## taiboxa

> Lmao that is pitiful bro, close grips are easy as well! In my opinion if you can't do at least 8 wide grips, you need to sort yourself out!


bro.. u weigh 292  :Wink:  give it a try.. im not going for over 8 reps .. i like 5 rep .. if u read me 

my self is sorted but thanks for the input there lil buddy..

CHEST DAY jan 23rd

*Bench:Bar Flat*
bar x 20
135 x 20
225 x 12
315 x 7

385 x 5 _MY SHOULDER AND ELBOW DIDNT HURT TODAY! DECA is finally kicking in IM SO F'n EXCITED! soon it will be tren time_
385 x 4+1 assist
385 x 3+1 assist + 1 negative

*Standing Military*
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 8

225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 6 WOW this shit is tuff

*Overhead Cable Tri ext*
used 45lb plate added to cable stack
180 x 10
250 x 10

295 x 10
295 x 10
295 x 10

20iu slin 60mcg IGF pwo
100g Pro 200g Dex

----------


## taiboxa

> Maybe you missed the fact that his bodyweight is 292 lbs..


yeah i could rep them when i was 260!  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Standing Military*
> 95 x 10
> 135 x 10
> 185 x 8
> 
> 225 x 5
> 225 x 5
> 225 x 6 WOW this shit is tuff


Have you ever tried Standing Behind the Neck Press?

I know most people frown on the Behind the neck press.. but i love it.. Moreso standing.. it feels more comfortable (to me) than the standing military.

~Nark

----------


## taiboxa

> Have you ever tried Standing Behind the Neck Press?
> 
> I know most people frown on the Behind the neck press.. but i love it.. Moreso standing.. it feels more comfortable (to me) than the standing military.
> 
> ~Nark


yeah bro I LOVE BTN but my buddy is like.. WHEN UR LIFTING THE LOG YOU AINT GOING BEHIND THE HED W/ IT! and im like FINE'!BISH!'

 :Frown: 

but yeah LOVE BTN!

----------


## MASTER

> Maybe you missed the fact that his bodyweight is 292 lbs..


Ha ha yes i did! Tai is obvs like me and doing a crazy bulk! Ive managed to keep my bf under 12% though so far despite doing a filthy bulk and eatin like 8000 cals a day!

----------


## taiboxa

> Ha ha yes i did! Tai is obvs like me and doing a crazy bulk! Ive managed to keep my bf under 12% though so far despite doing a filthy bulk and eatin like 8000 cals a day!


im not quite 16% yet  :Wink:

----------


## MASTER

> im not quite 16% yet


Ha ha! Gd stuff bro!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Ha ha yes i did! Tai is obvs like me and doing a crazy bulk! Ive managed to keep my bf under 12% though so far despite doing a filthy bulk and eatin like 8000 cals a day!


Sorry to hijack your thread Tiedboxers.. but Masta.. how the hell are you staying under 12 % while taking in 8k?

That's sweet!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## taiboxa

> Sorry to hijack your thread Tiedboxers.. but Masta.. how the hell are you staying under 12 % while taking in 8k?
> 
> That's sweet!


i would like to know that too.. kuz when i was eating 8k kCals and i was 250+ when i started that intake even w/ GH i was packing on some lovely love handles that the misses doesnt mind

----------


## Kurz

nice

----------


## taiboxa

> nice


thnx for fallowing


Jan 26th 

*Incline Bar Bench*
bar x 20
135 x 20
225 x 10
275 x 7

315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 3 LOL ran outta gas + 2 assisted

*lateral raises*
30 x 12

45 x 7
45 x 8
45 x 5

*reverse grip Iso Tri Cable Ext*
40 x 12
60 x 10

90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

20iu slin 60mcg igf pwo 
95gWhey 200gDex

----------


## Kurz

in and out of the gym....how long does this fast ass routine take???

No deads or power movements?

----------


## MASTER

> Sorry to hijack your thread Tiedboxers.. but Masta.. how the hell are you staying under 12 % while taking in 8k?
> 
> That's sweet!


Well now im just heading towards 12%, ive only been doing it just over 2 weeks and im taking shit loads of gear with fresh receptors, doing nothing special! Im doing it for 12 weeks so i hope the bf doesnt get out of control! I may increase cardio from 3 mornings a week to 5 if it starts to get too crazy!

----------


## Kurz

> Well now im just heading towards 12%, ive only been doing it just over 2 weeks and im taking shit loads of gear with fresh receptors, doing nothing special! Im doing it for 12 weeks so i hope the bf doesnt get out of control! I may increase cardio from 3 mornings a week to 5 if it starts to get too crazy!


diet, stats bro?

----------


## Kurz

I still have yet to see a deads day..........so much chest, so little back!

----------


## taiboxa

> I still have yet to see a deads day..........so much chest, so little back!


ROFL i swore i posted it .. it was jan 25th im actually glad u pointed that out.. let me get my lil note pad outta me bag and i will post it up for ya.. my woman has been GOING NUTS f'n MOOD SWINGS OUT THE ASS and every time i get on to post shit at night i get bitched out about how i never give her enuff attention  :Frown: 

brb w/ pad
oh btw i skipped legs on tuesday ..my woman filpped out PISSED ME OFF SO MUCH that i had to take a xanax and just sleep the day away.. my training partner was not happy but i did NOT CARE! besides my knee hurt

----------


## taiboxa

jan 25th
BACK yes its outta order .. so what..

*Lat Pull Down*
135 x 18
185 x 17
240 x 10

270 x 6
275 x 6 _not bad real slow control on the eccentric motion_
270 x 6

*Deads* 
_No belts no wraps i hate BOTH never ever use either ONLY CHALK_
bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 12
315 x 10
405 x 2
_LOTS OF WARM UPS back was stupid stiff took me a lil prepping time and PLUS I WAS WAITING for the HOT CHICK on treadmill to come back and watch me as she does her lil seated db curls!_ 

455 x 5
455 x 5
455 x 5 last 2 were shit form and im lucky i didnt pull something

*BB Curl*
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 10

135 x 5
135 x 6
135 x 3_ ROFL my JOINTS still hate me i think i been spanking it TOO MUCH ><_

EDIT:
PWO 22iu Slin 60mcg IGF
200g Dex 100gWhey

----------


## Rob

woot woot for tai

----------


## taiboxa

bb later tonight w/ leg day and hwo it goes im feeling kinda strong for once which is a nice change from always being tired and injured  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

> woot woot for tai


why dont u start a log u seksi canadian!

----------


## Rob

> why dont u start a log u seksi canadian!


I would but I never keep count of anything, I would be writing it from the top of my head.

----------


## taiboxa

> I would but I never keep count of anything, I would be writing it from the top of my head.


ROFL yeah you prolly off best just doing what you do..

----------


## taiboxa

Jan 27th leggy'poos

*Close STance Skwats*
bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8

365 x 6 _on these i paused at bottom for a 1second count_
365 x 5 _after further thought i realized that was not a good idea_
365 x 5 _but i kept doing it anyways kuz it made the lift so much more difficult_

*Leg Curls*
90 x 12
140 x 10

180 x 5
180 x 5 _Do'H me tendonds on back of me knee went KACKLE and i decided to drop weight_
90 x 15

24iu Slin 60mcg IGF

----------


## Kurz

I'd love to give this a shot.............nice work.........except I really feel the need to be working out for a minimum of an hour (sometimes 2) after sitting in an office all freaking day.......shit, you'd be finishing and I just be warming up....

You said you burn 1,000 calories during each routine?? You sure about that?

----------


## taiboxa

> I'd love to give this a shot.............nice work.........except I really feel the need to be working out for a minimum of an hour (sometimes 2) after sitting in an office all freaking day.......shit, you'd be finishing and I just be warming up....
> 
> You said you burn 1,000 calories during each routine?? You sure about that?


yes sir easy .. intensity is the key and you dont just burn cals while ur in the gym its outside gym while body is recovering that continues to burn cals.

thing is when u trian mor than 45min.. Cortisol lvls will rise this is almost as bad as having sex w/ a chick that weighs more than you.

and infact 2hrs of lifting can be EXTREMELY DETRIMENTAL and cause degredation of muscle tissue by breaking it down beyond repair.

infact i know lots of sloths that train 3x a week using the true DC Training method and get AMAZING GROWTH.

oh and btw ask anyone w/ expierence in the land o'lifting and you will get the same response 
*Less is more*, except when your de****g w/ AAS-then its MORE IS MORE.

----------


## Kurz

no, I agree with you bro....more is not always better. However, I don't know too many people who train hard and intense for an hour or an hour + 1/2 who are losing muscle. Actually, I know very few bodybuilders that train for less than 45 minutes each day. 

Powerlifters? Absolutely.....hell, they do 10 sets and rest 4-5 minutes between each, so they are in and out........but how many solid, lean, diced, strong bodybuilders are there (THAT TRAIN 1x A DAY TOO!) in and out in less than 1/2.........I watch the clock..........if I'm done in 30 minutes, I'll do a few aux. sets, abs, another bodypart or cardio.........but shit, I might as well lift at home if I'm done in 30.........

----------


## taiboxa

> no, I agree with you bro....more is not always better. However, I don't know too many people who train hard and intense for an hour or an hour + 1/2 who are losing muscle. Actually, I know very few bodybuilders that train for less than 45 minutes each day. 
> 
> Powerlifters? Absolutely.....hell, they do 10 sets and rest 4-5 minutes between each, so they are in and out........but how many solid, lean, diced, strong bodybuilders are there (THAT TRAIN 1x A DAY TOO!) in and out in less than 1/2.........I watch the clock..........if I'm done in 30 minutes, I'll do a few aux. sets, abs, another bodypart or cardio.........but shit, I might as well lift at home if I'm done in 30.........


no prob its all your call its just my clients and my self have always had great success w/ 30-45min workout sessions..
Mr. Oklahoma old BB'r would train 40min MAX 6x a week and was amazing

----------


## Kurz

For example......I got delts and traps today - Here's what I'll do:

STANDING O/H PRESS 5-6 SETS (2 WARMS) 15,12,10,8,8,6
LEANING SIDE LATS - 3 SETS 10,8,8
FRONT RAISES 2-3 SETS10,10,10
REAR DBELL FLYS - 3 SETS 10,8,8
UPRIGHT ROWS - 3-4 SETS 10,8,8,
SHRUGS - 5 SETS (3 BEHIND, 2 FRONT) 12,10,8,8,8,8
MAYBE CALVES, ABS, AND THEN RUN......5 MINUTES.

----------


## taiboxa

> For example......I got delts and traps today - Here's what I'll do:
> 
> STANDING O/H PRESS 5-6 SETS (2 WARMS) 15,12,10,8,8,6
> LEANING SIDE LATS - 3 SETS 10,8,8
> FRONT RAISES 2-3 SETS10,10,10
> REAR DBELL FLYS - 3 SETS 10,8,8
> UPRIGHT ROWS - 3-4 SETS 10,8,8,
> SHRUGS - 5 SETS (3 BEHIND, 2 FRONT) 12,10,8,8,8,8
> MAYBE CALVES, ABS, AND THEN RUN......5 MINUTES.


IMO looks like massive over kill but your doing more volume.. and hypertrophy i go fo size and str .. u shud check out Narks Log he into that volume krap.

----------


## Kurz

Why is it overkill? few warm ups and about 16 working sets...........

----------


## taiboxa

> Why is it overkill? few warm ups and about 16 working sets...........


kuz shoulders are small tiny muscle group.

Jan 28th BACK

*CG PULL DOWN*
130 x 10
180 x 10
240 x 10

280 x5
280 x5
280 x5

*Overhand BentOver Rows*
135 x 10
225 x 8

275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6

*UpRightRows*
135 x 10

185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

*DB seated Curls*  _ELBO HURT BAD! going light on these_
30 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12

18iu slin 60mcg igf

----------


## taiboxa

best friend/workout partner's wife is having a kiddie on sunday "TODAY" so taking monday off and starting mondays workout on tuesday outta respect for him

----------


## spound

> yes sir easy .. intensity is the key and you dont just burn cals while ur in the gym its outside gym while body is recovering that continues to burn cals.
> 
> thing is when u trian mor than 45min.. Cortisol lvls will rise this is almost as bad as having sex w/ a chick that weighs more than you.
> 
> and infact 2hrs of lifting can be EXTREMELY DETRIMENTAL and cause degredation of muscle tissue by breaking it down beyond repair.
> 
> *infact i know lots of sloths that train 3x a week using the true DC Training method and get AMAZING GROWTH.
> 
> oh and btw ask anyone w/ expierence in the land o'lifting and you will get the same response 
> Less is more, except when your de****g w/ AAS-then its MORE IS MORE*.


This is sooo true, and I just recently figured this out when I switched to Iron man's hit training. I stick to compound movements and only train 3 times per week and am bigger and stronger than I have ever been, with slightly lower BF% than I usually am while bulking. Nark....you should try it out.  :Wink:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> u shud check out Narks Log he into that volume krap.


I think you meant to say.. "Check Nark's log.. it's the most innovative thing since low-carb milk"  :LOL:  

Nice log as always Tai

----------


## taiboxa

> I think you meant to say.. "Check Nark's log.. it's the most innovative thing since low-carb milk"  
> 
> Nice log as always Tai


thnx boss... wouldnt have it w/o you
anyways had an UBER CHEST WORK OUT.. but it took a while to get going.. and nark check out this post  :Wink: 

Jan 31st CHESTn'STUFF

*Flat BB Bnch*
bar x 40
135 x 10
225 x 10
295 x 7

365 x 5
365 x 5
365 x 3+2 assist
315 x 10 OMFG it went up so easy i was happy!
275 x 10
225 x 10 partner made me do this since he didnt get stronger from last week

*standing military (front)*
135 x 10
185 x 7

225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5 oh shitzers that was ruff

*Rop Tri Ext (cable)*
150 x 10
180 x 10

200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

weighed in at 296 today much much heavier than i expected still feel fat  :Frown: 
pwo 28iu SLIN 60mcg IGF

----------


## ryamigo

28 iu!, i'd die...its only like 4 times what i took yesterday lol

you are a slin-a-holic...

----------


## taiboxa

> 28 iu!, i'd die...its only like 4 times what i took yesterday lol
> 
> you are a slin-a-holic...


yeah i goto SA meetings all the time  :Big Grin: 

Feb 01 LEGGY's!

*Wide Stance Skwats*
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 10

405 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 5
this gave me a headache i think its blood pressure related.

*Leg Ext* _2 sec concentric, 1sec pause at top, 2sec eccentric, 0sec pause at bottom_
160 x 15
210 x 15

250 x 13
250 x 13
250 x 13

22iu slin
60mcg igf

----------


## *Narkissos*

> thnx boss... wouldnt have it w/o you
> anyways had an UBER CHEST WORK OUT.. but it took a while to get going.. and nark check out this post 
> 
> Jan 31st CHESTn'STUFF
> 
> *Flat BB Bnch*
> bar x 40
> 135 x 10
> 225 x 10
> ...


Volume+weight+intensity+296 lbs+ *28 fvcking IUs of SLIN*+60 mcgs of IGF= Nark like a lot

A whole lot man!




> yeah i goto SA meetings all the time


Where im president  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurz

no hijack intendend bro but Nark -

I've been doing that 5 sets of 12-15, 5 of 8-10, 5 of 4-6 and it's awesome! delts last night....chest today.....in and out in 45 mins, intense.....you like it? Think its solid for mass gains?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> no hijack intendend bro but Nark -
> 
> I've been doing that 5 sets of 12-15, 5 of 8-10, 5 of 4-6 and it's awesome! delts last night....chest today.....in and out in 45 mins, intense.....you like it? Think its solid for mass gains?


Hell yea!

Glad you like man.

Sorry for the hijack Uber-Tai

----------


## Kurz

Now let's EAT!!!!

Chest day today!

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 03 
Chestn'more stuff

*incline bar bench*
bar x 30
135 x 15
225 x 10

295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
probably should of gone up in weight but atleast i had to struggle on last set

*Dumbell Inc bench*
100's x 15

*Lateral raises*
30's x 10

45's x 7
45's x 7
45's x 7

*Tri Press down cable*
150 x 20
180 x 18
200 x 15
200 x 15
200 x 15

30iu Slin

----------


## Rob

I want MORE weight...woot woot

----------


## ryamigo

i can't wait til you try a mL of slin

----------


## Kurz

Why in sam hell do you keep neglecting BACK???? You do chest every other day, bt back comes like 1 a month.....it's the CORE the foundation!!!

----------


## taiboxa

> Why in sam hell do you keep neglecting BACK???? You do chest every other day, bt back comes like 1 a month.....it's the CORE the foundation!!!


well u know what.. i dont neglectit.. its just the way things happen YOU WANT TO READ MY OTHER LOG thats like 16 pages LONG to understand that i do not "NEGLECT" ANYTHING? i kant post here kuz the site is **** out but i kan email it to you and you kan read all my wounderous back excercises .. and many other regiements and training styles i have perfromed...

anyways WHY i have neglected it this week and last?

well its the way things have been occuring FIRST i got sick i been running a low fever w/ a sore throat(im still sick i been coughing NON STOP AT NIGHT = 0 SLEEP), my training partner just had a baby i hate training alone.. i have had 3 exams in past 2 weeks BIG EXAMS and Lab practicals as well. my lower back has been aching my knees are tender and my BACK IS MY Most AMAZING BODY PART infact its where i carry most of my weight.. i kan do squats and my LATS GROW.

when you train heavy and hard you have to grant your self a few days off every now and then to prevent injury

----------


## taiboxa

ok i just ate and now its time to finish ranting  :Big Grin: 
tomarrow is.. MONDAY MORE cHEST!

but here is my reasoning for not doing legs or back again (besides not having a partner and being sick) 
my legs were still stiff/sore from tuesdays training and my back was aching.. my elbows have been killing me since last weeks curls so i figured a lil excess rest would be more beneficial than forcing out a few werkouts when i didnt feel like it

----------


## Kurz

dude....excuses are like a*holes.....everyone has got one

I never said why so many breaks...breaks are good.....but i just dont understand training chest every other day and back like once a month..........

----------


## Juddman

nice lifts Tai..looking good bro  :AaGreen22:

----------


## taiboxa

> dude....excuses are like a*holes.....everyone has got one
> 
> I never said why so many breaks...breaks are good.....but i just dont understand training chest every other day and back like once a month..........


well i bide by 2 things
MY ROTATION.. which dictates when i do what..
and
HOW I FEEL.. which tells me how to train what and if i need to train it...

using those two things allow me to make the MOST of my time in and out of the gym and still get optimal growth.. if your weak point is your strong point was your back would worry of missing a back training session or a chest?
IMO i would skip the back since it DWARFS the rest of my physique and focus on my lesser aspects.. its one of those things you acquire after training for 10+years..
yes i was certified as a personal trainer before i turned 16 ><

----------


## taiboxa

> nice lifts Tai..looking good bro


thanx bro.. just trying to get my presses up to par since i tore my pect a few months ago 3 or 4.. and GH'd da hell outta it... injuries suck  :Frown:

----------


## Juddman

damn, i didnt hear about that...set-backs in general suck  :Frown:  




> thanx bro.. just trying to get my presses up to par since i tore my pect a few months ago 3 or 4.. and GH'd da hell outta it... injuries suck

----------


## taiboxa

> damn, i didnt hear about that...set-backs in general suck


lol yeah well it happens part of game.. not as bad as when i got that virus and lost 30lbs >< but it was bad  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> not as bad as *when i got that virus* and lost 30lbs >< but it was bad


we all know what 'that virus' was...  :1laugh:

----------


## Kurz

Great lifts though bro.......strong mofo.

----------


## taiboxa

> Great lifts though bro.......strong mofo.


yep bloat = str  :Big Grin: 
u shud bloat a lil its fun.. pop some abombs or something  :Wink:

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 06 Chest

*Flat BB Bnch*
bar x 20
135 x 20
225 x 15

315 x 8
365 x 5
385 x 2
405 x 2
425 x 2 i think i tore me chest again LOL but not real bad just sharp pain inner muscle

*standing front military*
135 x 10
155 x 10

185 x 6
225 x 5
235 x 2

*dips* _body weight 296_
12 reps
11 reps
9 reps LOL my shoulders WERE SHOT

35ius slin 2iu GH IM PWO

----------


## shango88

TaiTai


Looking good bro... damn your freekin huge.

----------


## Kurz

standing front military
135 x 10
155 x 10

185 x 6
225 x 5
235 x 2


thats impressive

----------


## taiboxa

> standing front military
> 135 x 10
> 155 x 10
> 
> 185 x 6
> 225 x 5
> 235 x 2
> 
> 
> thats impressive


i do it strong man style LIL LEG HELP 
but yeah it really was hard on the lower back  :Frown:  
when i kan do 275 i will invest in a belt UNTIL THEN ITS JUST CHALK! 
and i might do a line of instant coffee crystals pre lift  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurz

what is your split like?

----------


## taiboxa

> what is your split like?


http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...63&postcount=1

first post of this thread

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 07
*LEGS*

*Hmr Str Leg Press*
4plates x 12
8plates x 12
10plates x 12

14 plate x 8
14 plate x 8
14 plate x 10
its the most it would hold

*Leg Ext*
180 x 12
250 x 12 _This is most weight allowable on machine_

325 x 9 _ this is after i take out my super secret pin and put a 45 on it 325 x 9 then stack 7.5lb wegihts on it_
325 x 16

15iu Slin 2iu GH

----------


## taiboxa

Feb O8 !
BAK n' stuff



*preacher curls* _w/ bar_
35 x 22
65 x 19
95 x 16
85 x 16
65 x 18

*deads*
135 x 22
225 x 18
225 x 18
225 x 18
315 x 15 _prolly coulda got another 5_  :Frown: 

*Hmmr str LatPulldown*
2plates per side x 12
3plates per side x 7
3plates per side x 7
2plates per side x 10

*Super Set 
DB Upright Rows : BB Curls*
70's x 12 : 65 x 18
80's x 10 : 65 x 20
70's x 13 : 65 x 19
70's x 11 : 65 x *12* _LOL arms were CRAMPING ><_

15iu slin 2iu gh

----------


## Rob

Tai is stwong and muscwy!

this must be high repition week for ya

woot woot

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Super Set* 
> *DB Upright Rows : BB Curls*


That's an odd superset... what made you choose that combo?

----------


## taiboxa

> That's an odd superset... what made you choose that combo?


ROFL 
well there was a bar over there that was saying CURL ME and then i was suppose to be Upright row's so i was like well between row sets i will give the lil barbell some loving


and yes its kinda high rep.. my ELBOWS HURT SO BAD curling anything heavy RAPES ME!

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 9 
Chest AND IT SUCKD

*bb Incline*
bar x 20
bar x 20
bar x 20

135 x 15
225 x 15 OMFG ROFL my shoulder >< 
225 x 5 DONE!

*DB Incline*
80's x 20
cant do anymore  :Frown: 

*Lateral raises*
20's x 15
20's x 15
20's x 15
20's x 15

*DB Skullcrushers*
30's x 15
30's x 15
30's x 15

*Tri Cable Pushdown*
150 x 20
180 x 18
200 x 15
200 x 15

15iuSlin 1.5iuGH

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 10 LEGS
runin on 3hrs of sleep  :Frown: 

*ClostStance Squats*
bar x 30
135 x 20

225 x 32
225 x 26
225 x 22
225 x 12 LOL back was FRIED as well as everything else

*Calves,hamr str*
6plates x 25
6plates x 31
6plates x 25
6plates x 21
no slin no nothing  :Frown:  no gh today either life is lame  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 13
Chest!

*Flat Bench Bar*
bar x 30
bar x 20
135 x 20
135 x 15
225 x 18
225 x 15
275 x 12
_ALL WARM UPS! LOL my shoulder is JACKED but i wanted to have a high rep day, anyways..._
315 x 5 _just checking it out_
315 x 15
315 x 12
315 x 13 _help on last rep_
*Arnold Presses* _for therapy_45's x 22
45's x 25
45's x 25
45's x 28

*Reverse grip Tri Cable thing*
100 x 15
120 x 13
120 x 16
100 x 18
_
No slin No Gh just chilaxing for a few weeks before i run my big stack_

yes on Deca /Prop right now and always will be
if u want to know me big up comming stack PM me kuz i dont want to post it  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

Stats as of Feb 14 Morning

weight: Dry & Naked 284lbs
Height: SHORT ><
Arms: R-18.75in L-18.5in
Chest: 55.5in
ForArms: 14.5in LOL i need to spank it more  :Frown: 
Waist (BellyButton): 39.5in (when i was 185 and like 3-4% i had 33 inch waist SO PISS OFF im a HUMAN BLOCK!
Hips: 48in
Thighs: R- 28.75 L- 29.25 .. knee surgery DICKD my right side
calves: R- 18.25 L- 18.5
Pecker: Sft- 1.25 Hrd- 3.75!

----------


## Rob

> Stats as of Feb 14 Morning
> 
> weight: Dry & Naked 284lbs
> Height: SHORT ><
> Arms: R-18.75in L-18.5in
> Chest: 55.5in
> ForArms: 14.5in LOL i need to spank it more 
> Waist (BellyButton): 39.5in (when i was 185 and like 3-4% i had 33 inch waist SO PISS OFF im a HUMAN BLOCK!
> Hips: 48in
> ...



 :Aapostpics:

----------


## taiboxa

> 


ROFL i so saw that comming when i posted pecker size ... Just thought it would be NARK instead of you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 14th
LEGS

*Squats*
bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 20

315 x 17
315 x 15
315 x 16
315 x 11

*Leg Ext*
150 x 15
200 x 15

250 x 13
250 x 13
250 x 13

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 15th bakn' things
*
DB Curls* 
25's x 18
30's x 22
35's x 18

*deads*
135 x 12
225 x 12

315 x 18
315 x 15
315 x 17 had to quit blood prssure hedache ><

*HmrStr Lat HighRow*
2 plates x 15
2 plates x 16
2 plates x 15
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 12

*DB Rows*
130lb x 12
130lb x 12
130lb x 12

*UpRightRow Bar*
135 x 9
135 x 9
135 x 9
135 x 9

*Cybex Preachure Curl*
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 11
120 x 9

----------


## Rob

dont you workout your calves?

----------


## taiboxa

> dont you workout your calves?


not really .. they grow when i do cardio LOL
i have always had UBER calves training dosent do squat for me.. 
its from years and years of jumprope on concrete floors barefoot for thaiboxing that make them elite.

----------


## Rob

post a pic !

----------


## taiboxa

> post a pic !


its in my avie biotch!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> its in my avie biotch!


true dat!

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 16th
Chestie'Poo...

*Incline BB Bnch*
bar x 20
bar x 20
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 12

275 x 8
275 x 7
315 x 5

*DB Lateral raises*
20's x 15

30's x 15
30's x 15
30's x 15

*Dips BW = 282+*
15reps
17reps
14reps
12reps

----------


## SVTMuscle*

you like only 2 exercises for chest?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Feb 16th
> Chestie'Poo...
> 
> *Incline BB Bnch*
> 
> 
> *DB Lateral raises*
> 
> 
> *Dips BW = 282+*


I'm assuming Tai meant flyes.. not lateral raises

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> I'm assuming Tai meant flyes.. not lateral raises


thats what im thinking

----------


## taiboxa

> I'm assuming Tai meant flyes.. not lateral raises


nopie lateral raises for shoulder

i do one primary chest excercise, one shoulder, and one tri  :Big Grin:  then i go home and sleep  :Smilie: 

fly's are lame IMO and dont do anything for me.. maybe pre comp i will start using them 7-8 weeks out to shock system and bring more striation to me chest, especially w/ scoops but as for mass they do NOTHING  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 17th LEGS

*Close stance squats*
bar x 20
135 x 20
225 x 20

315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 12 lungs/back went out before legs LOL

*LegCurls*
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

----------


## *Narkissos*

You're squatting ass-to-calves Taiboy?

----------


## taiboxa

> You're squatting ass-to-calves Taiboy?


probably SLIGHTLY under parallel dont know if i could got ASS to calves w/o tearing something .. but when i drop a lil below parrallel i get a lil springy help from my hipflexors and stuff

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 20
Chest n' stuff skippd back last saturday I was HURTING so bad from squats/deads


*Flat BB Bnch*
bar x 20
135 x 20
225 x 10
275 x 10

315 x 12
315 x 12
315 x 11  :Frown:  didnt get it pooped out


*Standing Front Military*
135 x 10
185 x 8

225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4

*Rope Tri Cable Pushdowns*
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12
120 x 13
120 x 13

----------


## Rob

tai is stwong

*this isnt post whoring...just a way of saying im following along*

----------


## TCEL300

good lifts brother...keep it up..its good to follow your log keeps us motivated and gives ideas to add to our own training routines

----------


## taiboxa

> good lifts brother...keep it up..its good to follow your log keeps us motivated and gives ideas to add to our own training routines


thank you .. i keep my work out short and sweet.. has givng me great gains

and rob ur welcome any time u wanna post in me thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lugar

I am assuming you train at home??? Your routine looks like a 30 minute job, right? How do you like such a short time? I need to cut mine back, but I feel like if I am going to drive there, I need to stay for an hour to burn some cals......you training4x a week?

----------


## taiboxa

> I am assuming you train at home??? Your routine looks like a 30 minute job, right? How do you like such a short time? I need to cut mine back, but I feel like if I am going to drive there, I need to stay for an hour to burn some cals......you training4x a week?


no no i train at a VERY NICE gym w/ lotsa meat heds  :Big Grin: 
aint going to have euff plates at home for my deads/squats

i love the short routine, actually i have tried everything out there under the sun and this is by far the best for me.. it allows me to train 6x a week which helps me keep up my metabolic rate and keep my diet in check.. i seem to eat like shit on off days.
if u want to see my whole regiment check out the very first post in this thread for a fairly detaild break down.

----------


## Lugar

I'm thinking of switching my routine to 30-40minutes training, then hit 20 minutes of bike........6 days a week....what do you think? 1 bodypart a day? I got delts today.....go delts tris?

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 21st
*Legs*


*Squats*
bar x 20
135 x 20
225 x 20

315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15


*Leg Ext*
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 22nd
BAK

*HmrStr iso High Row*
1plate x 25
1plate x 25
1plate x 25
2plates x 18
2plates x 18
1plate x 25

*DB Rows*
80lb x 18
80lb x 18
80lb x 18
80lb x 18
80lb x 18 wat can i say i like 18!

*Good Mornings*
135 x 12
225 x 8

245 x 7
245 x 7
245 x 7

*DB curls*
35's x 15
35's x 15
35's x 15

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 23rd IncChest n' stuff

*Incline DB press*
30's x 15
50's x 15
70's x 15

100's x 15
110's x 15 STARTING TO GET TIRED ><
125's x 15 SHAKEY  :Big Grin: 
*
Cable Lateral Raises/Front Raises (SUPERSET)*
30lbs x 15 : 30lbs x 12
30lbs x 15 : 30lbs x 12
30lbs x 15 : 30lbs x 12
30lbs x 15 : 30lbs x 12

*Fat CG Bench BAR*
135 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 10 Shoulder pain AGAIN yay
275 x 8 
VERY DISAPOINTED w/ this lift today ><

----------


## D9S0M

> Feb 23rd IncChest n' stuff
> 
> *Incline DB press*
> 30's x 15
> 50's x 15
> 70's x 15
> 
> 100's x 15
> 110's x 15 STARTING TO GET TIRED ><
> ...


125x15...damn man ur a beast!

----------


## taiboxa

> 125x15...damn man ur a beast!


thank you sir.. lol going through light weight rehab  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 25th BAK
*CG Lat PULL*
130 x 12
170 x 12
220 x 10

260 x 8
260 x 8
260 x 8

*Hmr Str Iso Low Row*
2plates x 12
3plates x 12

5plates x 7
5plates x 7
5plates x 7

*DB UpRight ROWS*
35's x 12
50's x 12

75's x 8
75's x 8
75's x 8

*Preacher DB Curls*
25's x 15
35's x 15

45's x 9
45's x 9
30's x 13

----------


## *Narkissos*

nice...Could you describe the CG Lat Pull?

----------


## taiboxa

> nice...Could you describe the CG Lat Pull?


its one of those Vhandles bro where ur thumbs are facing u and ur palms are facing eachother and the handles are like 5inch apart  :Big Grin: 
i really feel it in my inner rhombus YAY

----------


## taiboxa

Feb 27th

Chest (Shoulder stlll hurts) also work tri/delts

Tried Flat bench BB - hurt me shoulder
went to DB's - still hurt
finally buddy said just do Hmr STr Machines u pussy  :Frown:  SO I DID

*Hmr str close grip chest press thing* it was HARDER than i expected!
2plates x 12
3plates x 12

4plates x 6 _OMFG ROFL shocked me felt like 365 on flat but grips were closer than normal bench so i couldnt tell for sure_
4plates x 6
4plates x 5
3plates x 18

*Arnold Presses*
45's x 18
45's x 18
45's x 18
45's x 16

*DB Tri Kik Baks*
25lb x 12
25lb x 12
25lb x 12
25lb x 12
very strict on these

----------


## taiboxa

morning training session March 01
*Jump Rope Boxer style*
5 3min sessinos w/ 1 min rest between

*Sprints 85yrds*
3 mild intensity
3 Insane intensity
3 mild intensity

*30lb Medicine ball*
did varoius excercises w/ tosses
10 Granny Tosses
10 left twist tosses
10 right twist tosses

----------


## taiboxa

March 01 Lifting Evening

Back

*Hmr str High Pull*
1 plate x 12
2plates x 12

3plates x 7
3plates x 7
3plates x 7

*DB rows*
100 x 10
120 x 10

145 x 7
145 x 7
145 x 7

*Hmr str Standing shrugs*
5plates a side
3 x 10

preacher curls
70 x 12
100 x 10

130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6

----------


## tretch187

> *Sprints 85yrds*
> 3 mild intensity
> 3 Insane intensity
> 3 mild intensity
> [


this makes me picture some beast flying down a football field and children fleeing/screaming lmao

 :AaGreen22:

----------


## taiboxa

> this makes me picture some beast flying down a football field and children fleeing/screaming lmao


yeah 280lbs + sprinting NOT A GOOD IDEA but hey i feel fitter already

----------


## *Narkissos*

bump.. where's the gym notes bish?  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

ya ur slacking..who knows I may even transfer my log on here from my calendar on my computer

----------


## Massacre

:Aapostpics: 

I'm gonna post this here every day until you post a pic. If my you havn't by the time I turn 23 then I'm gonna start calling your BDTR from that day forth.

----------


## taiboxa

took some time off starting new training regiment.. going to give HIT a try see how that fares..

----------


## taiboxa

Monday March 6th Tri/Shoulder/Traps/Chest


*Over head DB Tri EXT*
40lbs x 12 _warm up_
100lbs x 16 _failure SHOULD OF GONE HEAVIER 11-15reps_
140lbs x 6 _failure SHOULD of gone 150's ><_
125lbs x 9 _PERFECT_

ARMS ARE SHAKEY!!!

*DB ShoulderPress* _This was hard kuz my arms were like WTF! (jelloy)_
85's x 15 _no bad should of gone 90's_
120's x 5 _PERFECT and it was RUFF!!!! had help to get first rep up from start_
105's x 9_ PERFECT_ 

*Shrugs* ><
3plates x 15
5plates x 10
7plates x 6 _Saw a bunch of spots on this one kuz i pause at top clinch_

*BB Bench!* _ARMS shakey, Shoulders FATIGUED this is going to suck_ 
225 x 15
315 x 7 _SHOULD OF GONE HEAVIER  maybe 365 for 3 or something_ 
275 x 10 _not bad for being tottally fatigued._

----------


## taiboxa

March 7th Sprints  :Frown: 

3 x 70 yrds Med Intensity
3 x 50 yrds HIGH intensity
1 x 125 yrds HIGH inten
1 x 200 yrds HIGH inten
1 x 400 Med inten this one was harder htan all others

IM ALOT FASTER THAN I THOUGHT!

----------


## L.Priest

> March 7th Sprints 
> 
> 3 x 70 yrds Med Intensity
> 3 x 50 yrds HIGH intensity
> 1 x 125 yrds HIGH inten
> 1 x 200 yrds HIGH inten
> 1 x 400 Med inten this one was harder htan all others
> 
> IM ALOT FASTER THAN I THOUGHT!


I'd pay to see this.......

----------


## taiboxa

> I'd pay to see this.......


lol ALOT OF PEOPLE WOULD.. but NON will never see the speedy red ninja!

----------


## MotoXracer



----------


## taiboxa

> 


ROFL omfg how funny

----------


## taiboxa

March 10th
bak/legs

*DB Curls*
35's x 12

45's x 16
70's x 6
55's x 9

*Squats*
135 x 10
135 x 8

225 x 15
385 x 6 DEEP and CLEAN w/ Ease should of gone to 405
295 x 10
HAMS hurt!

*DB rows*
100 x 15
150 x 6
125 x 9

*Lat Pull*
225 x 15
295 x 6
255 x 9

----------


## *Narkissos*

So why didn't you go 405?  :Don't know:

----------


## taiboxa

> So why didn't you go 405?


kuz it was my first time w/ this training scheme... i was just feeling out my parameters...  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Tai-ninja know no boundaries.

----------


## Rob

bak legs

wow, i wouldnt be able to do that.

----------


## taiboxa

> bak legs
> 
> wow, i wouldnt be able to do that.


believe me it was taxing and my legs HAVE never hurt like this in a long time as well as my lats..

----------


## taiboxa

> Tai-ninja know no boundaries.


LoL putting legs and back together i DO  :Big Grin:  i couldnt walk for 3f'n days! ><

----------


## taiboxa

March 14th...Tri/Shoulder/Traps/Chest


*Over head DB Tri EXT*
50lbs x 15 _warm up_
80lbs x 8 _warm up_

125lbs x 10 _Next time i go 135's i want to fail out BEFORE 10 damit!_
150lbs x 6 _I NEED HEAVIER DUMBLESS >< 150's is heaviest we have_
115lbs x 15

_feeling better than i did last week_

*DB ShoulderPress* 
105's x 9 
120's x 6 _Assist on last rep_
100's x 13_FLAWLESS FORM!_ 

*Shrugs*  this was done old school style, FROM THE FLOOR! pick up dead style and then shrug it up
3plates x 15
5plates x 10 _i deaded it like nothing! ROFL that week off TURNED ME INTO SUPER MAN! so i got eager!!!_ 
7plates x 6 _ OMFG!!!  not a personal best but hey a hot chick was watching! (USED STRAPS which helped i usually use chalk only)_

*BB Bench!* _had a 6 min rest before this_
275 x 10 _could of got 2 more but meh..._
335 x 5 _HEAVY! when doing this at end of workout_ 
225 x 15

----------


## Rob

You took a week off as well princess?

Im doing the same this week.

----------


## taiboxa

> You took a week off as well princess?
> 
> Im doing the same this week.


yep best thing i ever did..

----------


## Rob

I am just worried about how im eating...im eating as if im still training..skeered its all gonna turn to fat

----------


## taiboxa

> I am just worried about how im eating...im eating as if im still training..skeered its all gonna turn to fat


fat comes off EASY just lower ur sat fats and starches keep cals high its only a diff of 600-800 cals a day training vs non training

----------


## L.Priest

> fat comes off EASY just lower ur sat fats and starches keep cals high its only a diff of 600-800 cals a day training vs non training


Oh no..Tai giving diet advice...lol

----------


## L.Priest

cut your carbs in the pm.....no need for em.

----------


## taiboxa

> cut your carbs in the pm.....no need for em.


are u saying for off days cut carbs?

----------


## taiboxa

March 15th
back/legs


*Preacher Curls*
50lbs x 20
70lbs x 14

110lbs x 10
155lbs x 4
90lbs x 13

*Squats*
135 x 15
135 x 15

255 x 15
315 x 9
405 x 5

*Hmr Str Rows* _xPlates = plates on 1 side_
4plates x 9
5plates x 5
3plates x 15

*Lat Pull*
225 x 9
275 x 5
190 x 15

----------


## taiboxa

March 17th...Tri/Shoulder/Traps/Chest


*Over head DB Tri EXT*
40lbs x 15 _warm up_
80lbs x 8 _warm up_

135lbs x 9 
150lbs x 6 _I GOT A SHARP BURNNING PAIN IN GROIN FROM HANDING PRTNR 150lb DB for his set HURT for rest of session BAD *HERNIA?!*_
115lbs x 16

*DB ShoulderPress* 
110's x 10 
125's x 5 _Assist on last rep_
100's x 15

*Seated Hmr StrShrugs*  _this was done instead of stand up since i had probable hernia_
4plates x 14
5plates x 10 
6plates x 5 

*BB Bench*
295 x 9 
365 x 4 
225 x 3 _WEIRD, shoulder was fine after heavy set 3 reps into this and i got most painful twang in right upper pec/shoulder called it a day on that note_
so in sum.. POSSIBLE hernia and ****ed right pec/shoulder! yay

----------


## taiboxa

March 20th

back/legs/bi's

*Preacher Curls*
50 x 15
80 x 10

130 x 9
150 x 4
110 x 13

*Squats*
135 x 15
135 x 15

315 x 10
425 x 5
225 x 15

*Hmr Str Row*
4plates x 10
5plates x 5
3plates x 15

*Lat Pull*
225 x 10
280 x 6
195 x 15

----------


## L.Priest

Time the F out....you had a hernia 3 days ago and today you squat 400+ lbs for reps?

----------


## taiboxa

> Time the F out....you had a hernia 3 days ago and today you squat 400+ lbs for reps?


possible!
its a sharp burning pain on my inner upper groin/abdoman area.
its not POOCHING yet but hurts.. i dunno

----------


## Rob

be careful Taibear

----------


## taiboxa

> be careful Taibear


yeah i go till it hurts the stop

----------


## taiboxa

update ... lower outer ab (POSSIBLE HERNIA) hurt this morning during cardio >< NOT GOOD

----------


## Myka

sorry about your injury taiboxa... :Frown: 

just curious what you do for a living? I notice you seem to train and post at various times...I would kill for the free time to do that stuff...

----------


## taiboxa

> sorry about your injury taiboxa...
> 
> just curious what you do for a living? I notice you seem to train and post at various times...I would kill for the free time to do that stuff...


i goto school.. and use military to pay for everything. (GI BILL, Tuition Waver, Guard Payment)
and i live at home now since the divorce but my papa is KICKING ME OUT! after 1 year! >< lol we on good terms he just thinks i need to get back out there and make friends  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  to help me w/ finding a good job.
dont have time for job for next year while i get me degree.

----------


## taiboxa

Life is on Hold due to hernia  :Frown:  will update later when all is well till then its light LIGHT db work and nothing worth mentioning

----------


## taiboxa

March 27th
chest shoulders tri

hernia kinda aggrivating me so i had buddy put weights on all bars/machines

*Flat Bench*
315 x 10
365 x 5
275 x 15

*BTN Military press*
225 x 9
295 x 4
225 x 11

*CG Decline*
225 x 10
275 x 7
225 x 12

----------


## Rob

> March 27th
> chest shoulders tri
> 
> hernia kinda aggrivating me so i had buddy put weights on all bars/machines
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 315 x 10
> 365 x 5
> 275 x 15
> ...


Stoopid exercise IMO..asking for an injury, why not do it from the front?

----------


## taiboxa

> Stoopid exercise IMO..asking for an injury, why not do it from the front?


you know u would think that but since its my upper outter chest that hurts.. FRONT f'n HURT so i tried BTN and it took all tention off chest and put it on shoulders LOL beats me  :Don't know:  but it was suppose to be INFRONT but i just couldnt do it especially after flat bench

and i agree w/ you, you are more prone to injury on btn but i dont go deep .. just bring bar to ears and back up so its like 7-8inch movement so meh... everyone different 

believe me front military is the MANS press that shit is ruff

----------


## taiboxa

March 29th
Legs/Bak/Bi
must be careful not to agitate the inflamed abdominal wall to produce hernia 
 :Frown: 

*Lat Pull down*
80 x 12
120 x 12
150 x 12

220 x 9
270 x 6
220 x 13

*Hmr Str Row*
2 plates x 12

3plates x 10
4plates x 9
3plates x 8 hurt right above groin  :Frown: 

*Squats*
135 x 12
225 x 12

315 x 10
NOT DOING 400+ today for fear of hernia
315 x 13
225 x 17

*Preacher curls*
80

120x 10
140x 6
100x 13

----------


## taiboxa

march 31st
chest and stuff  :Frown: 

*Flat Bench* 
135 x 15
225 x 15

315 x 9 _LoL WTF! should of got atleast 10 on this_  :Frown: 
375 x 5
275 x 15

*BB Shrugs*
315 x 15 _No Wraps_
405 x 10
405 x 10

*lateral raises* _Shoulder hurt to bad to do military (STUPID BENCH!_)
30 x 15
40 x 9
35 x 12

*reverse grip tri ext (cable)*
100 x 15
140 x 9
170 x 6

----------


## digitalje5u5

great read

----------


## taiboxa

> great read


thnx alot of post whoring that should be in it.

----------


## taiboxa

*April 03 BAK' Leg*


*Lat Pull*
150 x 12
180 x 10

260 x 9
300 x 4
220 x 14

*Hmr Str Low Row*
4plates x 9
6plates x 3 _(had to fix it up to hold that much weight ONLY holds 5 real plates)_
3plates x 15

*Squats*
135 x 15
225 x 8

315 x 10
425 x 5
225 x 15 SLOW REPS  :Big Grin: 

*Preacher Curls*
80 x 10
100 x 8

120 x 9
180 x 3 + negative
80 x 15

----------


## *Narkissos*

That's mad-weight on those preachers  :Thumps Up:

----------


## taiboxa

> That's mad-weight on those preachers


yes and i DO NOT extend all the way .. its maybe 3/5 full RoM gives GREAT tension on me lil bi.

my arms are so LONG that doing full RoM curls is impossible since my lever (forarm) and my fulcrum (elbo) are so far apart its like 3x the weight for norm people  :Frown:  im a monkey

----------


## taiboxa

April 5th CHEST SUCKD HURT SO BAD
not worth posting regiment but i will say CHAINS are great.  :Wink:

----------


## taiboxa

GREAT NEWS!!
my chest/shoulder are truely dickd up doc said to take 2-3 weeks off see if inflammation and pain go away!

I LOVE LIFE
i need more pizza  :Cry:

----------


## Myka

thats sad...did he say what might happen if its still bad after 3 weeks?

----------


## *Narkissos*

:Frown:  cha.. that's depressing

----------


## Rob

injuries = gay

I think those 3 weeks would be more detrimental on me mentally than anything else.

----------


## taiboxa

> injuries = gay
> 
> I think those 3 weeks would be more detrimental on me mentally than anything else.


only thing i kan do is legs and i kant do squats kuz putting my hands on the bar to hold it actually hurts very intensely  :Frown: 
so i might do leg pressses/extensions one day and go home and cry or something  :Cry:

----------


## taiboxa

> thats sad...did he say what might happen if its still bad after 3 weeks?


nope he said is should be fine.. and if it hurts come back in and i get referred  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

FELLING GOOD!!!! its tuesday on my last week off.. then i can go back to lifting normal .. prolly more chains and bands.. 
trying to give my self more time on tues'thurs for functional str training .. which is pulling a car, sprinting(waddling) up a hill w/ an 80kg Log, hurling a 50lb medicine ball, jump rope, tire tractor flip, famers carry and some other thigns.. i have been doing tihs for about a year just havent put it in kuz its relaly a pain to type it all out. anyways if i can unlazy my self i mite record som of it.

i usually just od the weights for a log and i write them down while im lifting so i dont forget. but not riting shit down for the fxnal str since i have a trainer for that the keeps it all under control

----------


## *Narkissos*

bump

----------


## taiboxa

> bump


I bak! 2 weeks of NOTHING!!

Monday April 24th

*DB overhead Tri Ext*
80 x 15
100 x 8

130 x 10
150 x 7
115 x 17

*Front Military BB press* 
_GREAT DAY ON THIS! shoulder feels GREAT_
135 x 12
185 x 8

245 x 9
275 x 5
225 x 14

*BB Shrugs*
365 x 15
455 x 10
525 x 7

*DB Flat Bench* 
_LOL i was SMOKED and SHAKEY_ 
80 x 15

125 x 10
145 x 6 _OMFG i bout crushed my head  alot heavier than i remembered_
110 x 15 _SMOKED ME _

----------


## *Narkissos*

Welcome back lil bro

----------


## taiboxa

> Welcome back lil bro


thanks its great to be back
April 27th Thurs Legs/bak Missed WEDS throwing up sux from vaccine.

*Preacher curls*
40 x 15
60 x 12

110 x 10
150 x 6
90 x 14

*Squats*
135 x 10
225 x 10

315 x 13
365 x 9
405 x 6 SUCKED ><

*Lat Pulls*
80 x 10
140 x 10

245 x 9
275 x 6
220 x 14

----------


## Rob

Tai's back!!!

btw, check out my latest thread @ the other place, its gold.

----------


## taiboxa

> Tai's back!!!
> 
> btw, check out my latest thread @ the other place, its gold.


kk thnx

*April 28th FriDay Chest/Shoulders*

_DB Overhead Tri Ext_
50 x 12
80 x 12

130 x 10
150 x 8
120 x 15

*Front Military Bar*
135 x 10
185 x 10

245 x 10
315 x 3+1assist i think i ****d up me left shoulder on this  :Frown: 
225 x 14 MISSED IT BY ONE! ><

*Bar Shrugs*
365 x 14
455 x 10
545 x 7

*Flat DB Bench*
50 x 12
80 x 12

120 x 10
150 x 5 LOL WOW bout crushed me hed on last rep = SHAKEY  :Frown: 
80's x 15 Slow and controlled.. VERY slow

----------


## taiboxa

Monday May 1st Bak/legs

*EZ Bar Curls* rotatoer cuff hurtin had to go light and strict
60lbs x 12
85lbs x 8

105lbs x 10
105lbs x 12
105lbs x 10

*Leg Press*
2plates x 12
4plates x 10

8plates x 15
12plates x 10
16plates x 8

*Hmr str IsoRow*
2plates x 12
3plates x 8

4plates x 13
4plates x 12
3plates x 15

*Lat Pull*
90 x 12
150 x 8

240 x 10
280 x 6
210 x 15

----------


## taiboxa

weds may 3rd chest n' stuff

*DB overhead tri extensions*
40 x 12
80 x 8

130 x 13
150 x 9
130 x 16 

*Front Military Bar* Fvkkkkkkkkk hut shoulder bad
135 x 8

245 x 10
275 x 8
225 x 14

*shrugs on bar*
4plates x 18
5plates x 12
6plates x 4 LOL couldnt hold it ****ING WRAPS ><

*db flat bench*
80 x 12

125 x 10
150 x 7
100 x 14 damit missed it by one.. think i started to cause damage to me upper chest connection point

----------


## taiboxa

May 8th Chest/shoulders and stuff.. skipped back/legs last week since shoulder hurt and my legs were still stiff/sore from previous workout.

*OverHead DB Tri Ext*
50lb x 12
80lb x 10

135lb x 11
150lb x 10
125lb x 17

*Front Military BB Press*
135 x 12
185 x 10

225 x 10
225 x 12
225 x 10 staying light to nurse shoulder

*Deads*
315 x 15
405 x 11

*Shrugs*
5plates x 8

*Hammr str Chest Press* DB's were out of the question shoulder hurt too bad
2plates x 12
3plates x 12
3paltes+25 x 10
3plates x 12

----------


## Tbone1975

Hey Tai! I just enjoyed reading your training log. Youz a strong mofo. I saw a few days there where you were benchin 315 for 15. That is a lot bro, maybe you're stronger now. What does 315 for 15 get ya anyway? Bout 450? Gotta hate those injuries. Sorry you get them. It is nice however, to read that I'm NOT THE ONLY FN' ONE!!! I've had a slight slight tear I suspect in my right quad for about a week and a half. I felt it again last squat workout as I jumped to 405. I have legs tomorrow. We'll see, think I have to stay with 315 though. It's funny how many banned members popped up while reading through your log. Out of the blue, I'd read a stupid fresh comment then immediately I'd look up and see banned LOL. Keep up the good work Roidman! Jessssssst kidding LOL. Hope things continue to go well for ya without too many injuries.

----------


## chest6

you r one strong dood...150s for 7..goodness  :LOL: 

I wish I had a gym that went up that high

----------


## taiboxa

> Hey Tai! I just enjoyed reading your training log. Youz a strong mofo. I saw a few days there where you were benchin 315 for 15. That is a lot bro, maybe you're stronger now. What does 315 for 15 get ya anyway? Bout 450? Gotta hate those injuries. Sorry you get them. It is nice however, to read that I'm NOT THE ONLY FN' ONE!!! I've had a slight slight tear I suspect in my right quad for about a week and a half. I felt it again last squat workout as I jumped to 405. I have legs tomorrow. We'll see, think I have to stay with 315 though. It's funny how many banned members popped up while reading through your log. Out of the blue, I'd read a stupid fresh comment then immediately I'd look up and see banned LOL. Keep up the good work Roidman! Jessssssst kidding LOL. Hope things continue to go well for ya without too many injuries.


thanks for checking in .. yeah 315 is one of my betters, and 425 for 2+1Negative was another.. i suspect its around 455 or so. as far as bench goes.. but im trying to stay AWAY from Heavy weights and Failure right now till im fully healed up. kuz im getting redy to run another big cycle and want to be at 100% when it starts... thanks again.

----------


## taiboxa

> you r one strong dood...150s for 7..goodness 
> 
> I wish I had a gym that went up that high


ha strong  :Big Grin:  thats what i wanna be .. im excited to see what the numbers rae when im doing flat bench FIRSTinstead of LAST on the regiment  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

> ha strong  thats what i wanna be .. im excited to see what the numbers rae when im doing flat bench FIRSTinstead of LAST on the regiment


yep..I was thinkin that too

----------


## Tbone1975

> thanks for checking in .. yeah 315 is one of my betters, and 425 for 2+1Negative was another.. i suspect its around 455 or so. as far as bench goes.. but im trying to stay AWAY from Heavy weights and Failure right now till im fully healed up. kuz im getting redy to run another big cycle and want to be at 100% when it starts... thanks again.



No prob big guy, I like to give credit where credit is due. Four fifty five is awesome. Good luck with healing up, sounds like ya got yerself a plan! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

May 11th
back n' legs and stuff!~

*Curls EZ BAR*
bar x 20
55 x 10
80 x 10

115 x 12
135 x 9
145 x 7 nice and slow!

*Leg Press*
4plates x 12
8plates x 10

10plates x 15
12plates x 13
16plates x 12

that was it so tired had to call it a day legs hurt to bad to walk

----------


## *Narkissos*

> that was it so tired had to call it a day legs hurt to bad to walk


Where's the rest?

*cracks whip* 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

> Where's the rest?
> 
> *cracks whip*


ha that was one of my better work outs i have had in long time as far as legs go. and my back was so tight from deads i jsut couldnt go on  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

May 16th Chest/Shoulders/Tri

*DB Flat Press*
50 x 12
80 x 12
50 x 12
stretch
80 x 12
stretch Shoulders feel STIFF AND SORE

135 x 14
110 x 15
110 x 15 keepin it light as possible on last 2 sets ><

*Seated Hmr Str Shrugs*
3plates x 15
4plates x 10
5plates x 7

*Front Military*
135 x 10
185 x 10

225 x 15
225 x 13
225 x 11 DAMIT lol didnt expect for it to get that low on Reps

*1arm Tri Ext (onCables)*
50 x 12

90 x 10
120 x 6
80 x 13

btw i been running 2iuGH and 22iu Slin PWO after every workout. and 2iu GH preworkout w/ 40mcg IGF for healing purposes and 2iu Gh morning pre cardio

----------


## taiboxa

May 17th Back/Legs/Bi

OK skipped legs today had to get home.. just found out that post office has my package of 3200 bux worth of pwdrs and they are wet and damaged! ><
so i made this uber short

*Hmr Str High Row*
2plates x 14
3plates x 8
2plates x 12

*Hmr Str Low Row*
3plates x 15
4plates x 10
5plates x 6

*DB curls*
30 x 15
55 x 10
30 x 15
30 x 12 elbows hurt so i went light

----------


## taiboxa

May 19th
Chest/tri/traps

*Flat DB Press*
50 x 12
100 x 10

130 x 10
150 x 9
110 x 15

*Front Military*
135 x 10
225 x 10

275 x 7
315 x 3 + 1 assist
245 x 9

*shrugs*
3plates x 15
4plates x 10
5plates x 7

*1arm Tri ext (pully)*
50 x 12

80 x 10
110 x 7
70 x 14

----------


## taiboxa

mday may 22nd
bak/legs/bi

*Hmr str HighRow*
1plate x 15
2plates x 12

3plates x 10
3plates+35 x 4
2plates+25 x 15

*Corner Rows w/ V-Grip*
2plates x 12
3plates x 12

4plates x 10
6plates x 7
3plates x 17

*Leg Press*
4plates x 12
8plates x 10

10plates x 15
12plates x 13
16plates x 11

*DB Preachr Curls*
30 x 12
40 x 10

60 x 9
80 x 3 lil help
50 x 13

----------


## taiboxa

May 24th
chest/tri/shoulder

*DB Flat bnch*
40 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 10

130x 10
150 x 9
120 x 15

*SHOULDER HURTS so lateral raises instead of Presses* 
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10
35 x 11

*shrugs*
3plates x 15
4plates x 11
5plates x 7

*1arm tri ext (pully)*
50 x 12

80 x 11
130 x 8
150 x 4

----------


## chest6

ahh 150x9. If I ever find a gym that goes past 130s..I dont know what ill do..but ill be happy. Dunno if ive ever seen a 150lb db

----------


## taiboxa

> ahh 150x9. If I ever find a gym that goes past 130s..I dont know what ill do..but ill be happy. Dunno if ive ever seen a 150lb db


im still waiting for mine to get 160's and 70's

----------


## chest6

man you're lucky. Im about to join a gym just because they go up to 130s and thats the highest i can find around

----------


## taiboxa

May 26th
Back/legs

*High row*
1plates x 15
2plates x 12
3plates x 8
2+25 x 15

*DB Row*
80 x 12

130 x 11
150 x 9

*Leg Press*
4plates x 12
8plates x 10

12plates x 15
16plates x 10

----------


## taiboxa

May 29th SHITTY SHITTY CHEST/Shoulder/tri day

Flat DB hurt me so bad even 40's so i did Hamr str ISO chest press
*ChstPress*
1plate x 25
2plate x 18
2plate x 22
2plate x 22
2plate x 18

*Shrugs*
3plates x 15
4plates x 11
5plates x 8

*Lateral Raises*
20 x 20
30 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 10
45 x 8

*DB overhead Tri Ext*
100 x 12

130 x 15
140 x 15
150 x 11

----------


## taiboxa

May 31st Legs/bak/bi

*Lat PullDown*
120 x 12
180 x 12

260 x 11
300 x 7
22 x 16

*Hmr Str Low Row*
4plates x 11
6plates x 6
3plates x 15

*Iso Hmr Str Leg Press* xPlates = #of plates on one leg
2plates x 12

4plates x 15
6plates x 9
5plates x 13

*Preacher Curls*
60lb x 10

100lbs x 12
150lbs x 8
130lbs x 14

----------


## Just t

Wow your amazingly strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## taiboxa

> Wow your amazingly strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ha i wish .. but thanks

----------


## taiboxa

June 2nd 
Chest/Shldr/Tri

*Flat BB Bench* shoulder is FEELING GREAT knock on wood
bar x 40
135 x 12
225 x 12

315 x 17 
315 x 15
275 x 18

*Shrugs*
315 x 15
405 x 11
495 x 9

*Later Raises*
20 x 12

30 x 16
35 x 12
40 x 9 Kept em slow

*Cable One Arm Tri Ext*
40 x 12

80 x 11
120 x 6
70 x 16

----------


## diamonds

This is great Tai! The one thing I really like about you....you do whatever the fuk you feel like doing based on how your body feels. If you miss a day here or there it ain't no thang!
How you liking the HIT routine? Noticed that you changed up the order of your workouts recently. I was thinking your chest might start lagging after hitting tris and shoulder first for the last 4 weeks. Also noticed that you changed up the exercises. 
I rotate 2 exercises for most body parts on the HIT routine. I just think my body responds better that way. Doing just DB overheads all the time gets old. 
Are you going to do the cutting phase of the HIT routine?

----------


## taiboxa

> This is great Tai! The one thing I really like about you....you do whatever the fuk you feel like doing based on how your body feels. If you miss a day here or there it ain't no thang!
> How you liking the HIT routine? Noticed that you changed up the order of your workouts recently. I was thinking your chest might start lagging after hitting tris and shoulder first for the last 4 weeks. Also noticed that you changed up the exercises. 
> I rotate 2 exercises for most body parts on the HIT routine. I just think my body responds better that way. Doing just DB overheads all the time gets old. 
> Are you going to do the cutting phase of the HIT routine?


Thank you very much for fallowing i appreciate that very much
yeah i try to do what my body wants me to do for it knows best.
i wish i could do DB overhead but w/ only 150's .. really kant go heavy enough and 170lb db's cost like 800bux EACH! ><
my chest has usually been my dominant muscle group while my arms have always lagged so i try to keep primary focus on my limbs.

Hit is VERY effective for my training regiment since i do strongman/functional str training 4x a week and can space it out between the 3days of resistance training 

i rotate the excercises on my shoulders usually because of PAIN lol 
i have glass joints or so it appears and my shouldrs always give me probs. so when it starts aggrivating me i will replace shoulder presses w/ laterals and still get a nice effective burn.

thanks again for fallowing!

----------


## taiboxa

Jun 5th
Bi/Leg/Back

*Spider Curls*
45lbs x 12 
65lbs x 12

105lbs x 10
125 x 8
85 x 16

*squats* Done Slower and Deeper than usual... trying to really stretch hamstring
135 x 10
225 x 10

315 x 12
405 x 8
225 x 18

*Hamer Str Low Row* xPlates = number of plates on one side
5plates x 9
6plates x 6
4plates x 15

*Lat Pull* elbows HURTING
270 x 10
300 x 6
220 x 14

----------


## diamonds

Tai,
Noticed to switch over to squats. Did you switch for a specific reason or did you just feel like doing squats today?

Also noticing that you have tweaked this routine a little bit. You seem to use two high rep sets and one medium rep set. Have you found this to work better for you?

----------


## taiboxa

> Tai,
> Noticed to switch over to squats. Did you switch for a specific reason or did you just feel like doing squats today?
> 
> Also noticing that you have tweaked this routine a little bit. You seem to use two high rep sets and one medium rep set. Have you found this to work better for you?


i love squats... but i help my buddy w/ construction alot and i do a TON of FUNCTIONAL str training i.e. pulling chains, flipping tires, carring a 80kg log up a steep hill, pulling a sled.. stuff like that wears and tears on ur legs (knees especially) and LOWER back. 
i felt like giving them ago today kuz i expected huge Numbers but like my luck always has it.. i Pooped out and my hopes were crushed and my HAMS were KILLING me yesterday and TODAY! >< 

i use high reps right now because the connective tissue in my upper right shoulder(the part that tie's the pect to the scapula or wat eva) is really irritated (even weirder is db's actually hurt it worse) so im staying above the 5 rep and preferrably the 10 rep range for rehab purposes. as far as working better.. 
No towards size/str gains,n' yes towards avoiding injury and having a major set back.

----------


## taiboxa

Jun 7th chest/tri/traps'n'stuff!

*single arm Tri Ext (cable)*
50 x 12
70 x 12

100 x 8 elbow must be angry with me kuz its squeeking at me  :Frown: 
120 x 6
80 x 18

*DB Shoulder Press*
50 x 12
80 x 12

110 x 11
120 x 8 THIS SUCKD TRYING TO GET IT UP INTO POSITION and about broke me wrist! ><
90 x 18

*Seated Shrugs*
3plates x 20
4plates x 15
5plates x 8 lil hard on the elbow again  :Frown:  

*BB Flat Bench*
135 x 12
225 x 12

315 x 15 ROFL my tri's were SHOT!
315 x 10 stamina sucking
275 x 18 lil better but nothing special for sure this week  :Frown:

----------


## diamonds

Seriously......you're making me look bad Tai!  :Wink/Grin:  
Keep it up, you're motivating me

----------


## taiboxa

> Seriously......you're making me look bad Tai!  
> Keep it up, you're motivating me


oh dont worry.. as it always goes- as soon as i start to see progress BLAMO INJURY! and then u will pass me.. as they all do  :Frown:   :LOL:

----------


## taiboxa

June 9th 
back/bi/leg

*Seated DB alternating curls*
30 x 12
40 x 12

55 x 10
60 x 7
50 x 14

*Hamer Str Low Row* xPlates = number of plates on one side
3plates x 12

5plates x 11
6plates x 5
4plates x 14

*Lat Pull*
120 x 12
200 x 12

265 x 11
305 x 6
22 x 15

*Leg Ext* 2sec concentric, 2 sec static hold at top, 2sec eccentric motion
255(whole stack) x 12 
255(whole stack) x 12
255(whole stack) x 12 
255(whole stack) x 12
didnt want legs to hurt for this weekend .. got drill

----------


## taiboxa

June 12th
Chest/Tri/Shldr

*Cable Tri Ext*
60lbs x 12
80lbs x 12
120 x 12

180 x 8
220 x 6
150 x 16

*DB Shrugs*
80 x 15
100 x 15

150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12

*Lateral Raises*
30 x 12
40 x 12

45 x 10
50 x 8
40 x 13

*BB Flat Bench*
135 x 12
225 x 12

315 x 15
315 x 14
275 x 18

----------


## taiboxa

June 14th Legs n' bak/bi

*Spider Curls*
65 x 12
85 x 12

115 x 10
135 x 6
95 x 13

*Iso Hamr Str Leg Press* x plates per leg
3plates x 12
4plates x 12

5plates x 15
6plates x 11
8plates x 8

*Hamr Str Low Row* x plates per side
2plates x 12

5plates x 10
6plates x 8
3plates x 15

that was it ran outta time LOL and energy

----------


## taiboxa

June 16
chest/tri/delt/trap

*Flat BB Bench*
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8

315 x 5
365 x 2
405 x 1
425 x 1
455 x 2 + 1 assist ELBOWS HURTTTTTTT

*DB Lateral Raises*
30 x 15
40 x 10
50 x 8

*1arm Tri Ext (cable)*
50 x 12

90 x 10
120 x 6
70 x 15

*BB Shrugs*
4plates x 15
5plates x 10
6plates x 3 GRIP PROBLEMS needed chalk

----------


## taiboxa

oh btw that was a personal best on flat there.. thank you thank you!  :Big Grin: 

My wrist now hurt so bad that when i was cutting my eggs yesterday morning they would go NUMB tingly and ache a lil .. VERY WEIRD!

----------


## vitor

Tai- Greate log!
Are you using all the joint-supporting supplementsa like MSM, Glucosamin, ***** 3-6?

Ive megadosed MSM for some time now, and joints are feeling more and more injury-restintent. Even goten rid of a chest-sprain, while taking no off-time from training. I love MSM...

----------


## taiboxa

> Tai- Greate log!
> Are you using all the joint-supporting supplementsa like MSM, Glucosamin, ***** 3-6?
> 
> Ive megadosed MSM for some time now, and joints are feeling more and more injury-restintent. Even goten rid of a chest-sprain, while taking no off-time from training. I love MSM...


aye thanks for the info im definetly going to look into some MSM if its working for u .. give me idea on MEGA DOSE plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## biglouie250

455 x 2 on flat, 315 x 15? 405 squat for 8? dude you are fvcking very strong!!!! god damn!! keep it up man!

----------


## taiboxa

Junt 19th Bak/legs/bi

*Hammr DB Curls*
30 x 12
40 x 12

55 x 10
75 x 6
50 x 15

*Iso Hammr Str Leg Press* x = number of plates on ONE side
3plates x 12
4plates x 12

5plates x 15
6plates x 13
8plates x 10

Wrist hurt to bad to do any rows/pulls for back ><

----------


## taiboxa

> 455 x 2 on flat, 315 x 15? 405 squat for 8? dude you are fvcking very strong!!!! god damn!! keep it up man!


HA thanks boss.. lol 
if my body wasnt shaped like a fuktard i would be MUCH better at squats but my upper body is like TWICE as long as my lower and i like... FALL OVER when i squat down  :Frown:  regardless of stance.. just something i have been fighting ever since i started squating at 11yrs old  :Frown:

----------


## Evil Predator

455! nice bro! Ninja Power!!!!

----------


## diamonds

Tai, you don't seem very motivated today and I love it. NO back today....hahaha. Sounds like one of my workouts.

----------


## vitor

> aye thanks for the info im definetly going to look into some MSM if its working for u .. give me idea on MEGA DOSE plz


On my package the recomended dosage was 750mgs ed of MSM+1.5mg silisium. But I wasnt feeling that, so I bumped it up to 3750mg ed, and then I felt a big diffrence in my joints within the next 10-14 days. MSM is proven to improve hair, skin and nails as well, so thats an another benefit.

Make sure you get an MSM which contains Silisium(organic).

----------


## taiboxa

> Tai, you don't seem very motivated today and I love it. NO back today....hahaha. Sounds like one of my workouts.


aye LOL
if my body says NO then i listen to it.. for it knows better than i do

----------


## taiboxa

June 21st Chest/Tri/shldr

*Flat BB Bench* Stupid partner got on ego trip so we went hevy again  :Frown: 
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 3
405 x 2
455 x 1 Wrist said no m'as

*lateral raises*
5 sets of 12 w/ 35lb db's

*1 arm tri ext (cable)*
5 sets of 12 w/ 80

----------


## diamonds

TAI!!!!!! :Frustrated: 
you are really making me feel like a puss!
When you gonna start blastin those triceps?

----------


## taiboxa

> TAI!!!!!!
> you are really making me feel like a puss!
> When you gonna start blastin those triceps?


when my carpal tunnel subsides
im running 8-12iu GH ed and 120mcg igf ed ontop of lots of halo and tren ..
DEFINETLY making me joint ache no matter how much deca i use  :Frown: 

u know when i feel like a puss i just double my dose LOL 
i am NOT SUGGESTING THAT BY ANYMEANS!  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

June 23rd
back/bi/legs

*1 arm DB Preacher curls*
30 x 20
40 x 15
50 x 10
60 x 8
30 x 18

*Iso Hammer Leg press*x = number of plates on ONE side
2plates x 12
4plates x 12

5plates x 15
6plates x 10
8plates x 8
WAS NOT FEELING IT TODAY ><

didnt do any pull motions wrist were tingling and sharp pains going up arm to shoulder GOT SOME SEROIUS NERVE DAMAGE FORMING  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

shoulder still not gettin better eh

----------


## taiboxa

> shoulder still not gettin better eh


lol its a trade off..
shoulder gettin better WRISTS ARE NOW OFFICIALLY FUKD  :Frown:  weird sharp achey nerve pains when ever i do any pulling motion ABSOLUTLY INTOLLERABLE  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Damn you just can't catch a break. You'd think the growth would help out a lil bit w/ some of the probs. But..Im sure it dont help that you are movin massive weight...but gotta do what ya gotta do  :Smilie:

----------


## taiboxa

June 26th
Chest/Tri/Traps/Delts

*Flat BB Bench*
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 5
405 x 1
435 x 1
455 x 1
475 x 1
315 x 10 _each rep had a 1 second pause at the chest when bar was touching it
all easy clean presses had to stop wrists/hands were going NUMB at 435 and up_
*LateralRaises*
40 x 12
50 x 8
30 x 16

*Shrugs*
200 x 20
300 x 15
400 x 10
500 x 8

*1 arm revers grip Tri Ext (cable)*
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

150 x 8
180 x 5

----------


## diamonds

> June 26th
> Chest/Tri/Traps/Delts
> 
> *Flat BB Bench*
> 135 x 10
> 225 x 10
> 275 x 5
> 315 x 5
> 365 x 5
> ...


Hahahaha....most people's wrists would *break* at 435 and up!  :LOL:

----------


## taiboxa

June 28th Back/Bi/Legs

*DB Hammr Curls*
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12

65 x 9
75 x 8
30 x 15

*Leg Press*

6plates x 22
10 plates x 18
14 plates x 15
14 plates x 15

*Yates Rows*
225 x 15
315 x 12
225 x 10

*Leg Ext*
80 x 22
150 x 15
250 x 12
250 x 12

*CG Lat Pull*
180 x 12
180 x 12
180 x 12

----------


## *Narkissos*

NICE chest session thurr Tai.

----------


## taiboxa

> NICE chest session thurr Tai.


thank you sir.. and today will be my lsat day of going heavy and hard .. soon ima transition over to a higher rep cutting regiment for contest prep for possibly an october show.

----------


## taiboxa

July 01 Chest/Tri/Shoulder

*Flat BB Bench* last day of this
bar x 40
135 x 12
225 x 12
275 x 10

315 x 12
365 x 8
315 x 15

*Lateral Raises*
30lb x 12 3sets 

*front lateral raises*
30lb x 12 2sets

*1 arm tri ext*
70lb x 8
80lb x 6
60lb x 15

----------


## spound

> thank you sir.. and today will be my lsat day of going heavy and hard .. soon ima transition over to a higher rep cutting regiment for contest prep for possibly an october show.


Just my two cents: I am a firm believer of what built the muscle will preserve the muscle. THerefore, if you have been lifting hard and heavy and making gains, why cut it back or go lighter? All that "lighter weight 'refines' the muscle" is total BS IMO

I am really gald to hear you may be doing a show though..thats awesome, will you be posting pics?

----------


## taiboxa

> Just my two cents: I am a firm believer of what built the muscle will preserve the muscle. THerefore, if you have been lifting hard and heavy and making gains, why cut it back or go lighter? All that "lighter weight 'refines' the muscle" is total BS IMO
> 
> I am really gald to hear you may be doing a show though..thats awesome, will you be posting pics?


will i be posting pics.. definetly but of when.. i do not know i would like to get some up in about 2-3 weeks when im really in the 12 week phase i got 3 weeks to kinda play around w/ cutting idea's and concepts before the REAL rigerous diet takes place.
btw i have no camera, my GF thinks BBin' is idiotic and gross LOL but oh well so she said 100% NO i will not take pics of you (she also thinks i will be sending the pics to other WOMEN online LOL)
so ima try to get my mother to snap a few as soon as i get either A) a cheap disposable camera or B) go purchase the usb cable and software for her digital camera.. 

I LOVE the idea of training heavy but man.. its so hard ont he body when ur in a calorie deficite state

----------


## taiboxa

July 3rd FELT LIKE POO
legs/bi/bak'

*DB Hamr curls*
15 x 20
30 x 20
35 x 18
40 x 15
50 x 15

*Leg Press*
6plates x 20
8plates x 20
12plates x 18
14plates x 15

*Atlas Cable Curls*
40 x 20
60 x 20
80 x 15

*Leg Ext* 
80 x 20
150 x 15
180 x 12

220 x 10 w/ 2 sec pause at top of each rep
250 x 8 w/ 2sec pause at top of each rep trying to really bring out the tear drops inside me quads

*close grip pronated lat pull*
80 x 20
120 x 20

180 x 18
220 x 18

250 x 12

----------


## spound

> I LOVE the idea of training heavy but man.. its so hard ont he body when ur in a calorie deficite state


Yea, I hear what your sayin man, but if you have enough healthy fats in your diet from olive oil, flax, alonds, peanuts etc... your joints should not really ache real bad, just stay above 5-6 reps and train in the 6-15 rep range. I guess it is just preference, but method helped me hold onto all my mass and keep my strength up while dieting. Good luck bro.

----------


## taiboxa

> Yea, I hear what your sayin man, but if you have enough healthy fats in your diet from olive oil, flax, alonds, peanuts etc... your joints should not really ache real bad, just stay above 5-6 reps and train in the 6-15 rep range. I guess it is just preference, but method helped me hold onto all my mass and keep my strength up while dieting. Good luck bro.


werd, i will definetly play around w/ it to the best of me ability

----------


## taiboxa

NEW PRE COMP TRAINING REGIMENT and DIET LOG from here on out .. im about 13-14 weeks out from comp

stats at this time
Weight 284lbs 
bf @ 14%
height 5'11 MAYBE I WILL GROW?

Lift Schedule
Mday
chest 3 excercises 3-5 working sets on each staying above 8 reps
tri's 2 excercises 3 working sets each

tusday 
Bak 3 excercises deads,row,pull 
bi's 2 excercises 2-3 working sets

thursday
leg press 5 working sets
leg ext 3working sets
and lunges or SLDL's 3 working sets

friday
Shoulder press 3 working sets
lateral raises 2 working sets
bent over lateral raises 2 working sets
abs 3 high rep sets

----------


## taiboxa

Awoke at 5:30 am
ate some asparagus like 6 spears and 6oz chickn took gf to wrk then got back at 6:00 and went back to sleep

awoke up 10:00 
1hr 15min cardio

at Noon 
16egg whites
3/4 cup oats

2:00PM
4oz yam 
6 brussle sprouts
8oz chikn

will take 50mcg igf at 2:45
train at 3:30

*CHEST/Tri DAY*

*Incline DB ChestPress*
_warmups_
50 x 20
65 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10

1min rest between working sets
125 x 17
140 x 12 _OMFG that was it my load was blown LOL_

*Flat DB Press*
1min rest between sets or less
100 x 15 
100 x 13 _WTF LOL_
100 x 12 _tri's givin out_

*Cable Flys*
60lb each side
15 reps
10 reps 2 static holds at end
10 reps 1x 20sec neg


*Cable Tri Press downs*
80 x 12
100 x 12

150 x 14
150 x 13 + 1 20sec neg

*Iso Cable Reverse Tri Ext*
70 x 12
60 x 12

_total time for resistance training session = 55min and i felt like i was rushing it LOL

25min pwo cardio HEART RATE STAYED AT 155 no matter HOW slow i went_! 

50mcg igf PWO w/ 45g Whey and 1 medium banana

1hr later
4oz Yam
8oz porkchop
7brussel sprouts

2.5hrs later
10 egg whites
1/4cup oats
acacia fiber
20g Whey


now im thinking of going to bed

----------


## chest6

Interested to see the change to more bb'ing oriented stuff...

----------


## taiboxa

NOTE: _each daily post will be updated frequently w/ meals, meal plans, and training regiment_

July 06 thurs

5:30 
take 300mcg T4, .5mg letro
take gf to work

6:00 
cardio
20min stationary bike 
50min eliptical

8:00
eat 14 eggwhites
1/2cup oats
multivitamin
took 30min to eat that dam shit

stretch relax watch TV  :Big Grin: 

will go shower and tan

10:45am
8oz chikn
2servin brusselsprouts
1/2cup oats

1:45 pm pre workout
12 whites
1/2 cup oats ( I WISH I HAD YAMS LEFT  :Frown:  )
baby aspirin

50mcg IGF

*3:30 pm
LEGS* 

stationary bike 10min

*Leg Press*
4plates x 20
6plates x 18
8plates x 15

12plates x 13
14plates x 10

*Front Squats*
bar x 20
135 x 15
185 x 13
225 x 10
135 x 12

*Leg Ext*
120 x 20
180 x 15
225 x 12
160 x 12
100 x 10 >< suckin wind here folks!
80 x 13

*DB SLDLs*
60 x 12
80 x 10

10min eliptical cardio
10min stationary bike
50mcg IGF pwo

4:45
40g Whey shake
medium banana

6:15
8oz porkchop
whole wheat bun 38carbs
1tbl low fat mayo 5gFat

8:45
10 egg whites
15g Soy Protein
5g Acacia fiber

----------


## taiboxa

*July 7th*

5:40 get up ><
take woman to work take some amino's green tea stuff, Aleve, and baby aspirin 

6:40 start cardio
5min on stationary bike
60min on eliptical 
BPM was 122-132 whole duration

8:25 cook breakfast
15 whites
1/2cup oats
THIS took for ever to eat LOL ><

11:15
9oz chikn
2slices of stone ground whole wheat bread YUK
mustard
60mcg igf

hd to make this fast i gotta go change my moms car battery

1:00pm

*Shoulders*

10min eliptical

*Front Military Bar*
bar x 20
bar x 20
135 x 20

185 x 18
205 x 16
225 x 14

*Side Lateral Raises*
20lb x 20
25lb x 18
30lb x 16
35lb x 15
40lb x 12

*hamr str stnding shrugs*
no straps
3plates x 18
4plates x 15
4plates x 12
3plates x 15

*bent over 1arm lateral raises*
20lb x 20
20lb x 18
30lb x 12
30lb x 10

30min eliptical 135BPM no matter how slow i go it stay that high

2:35pm
60mcg igf
45g whey
1 banana

lotta shit occured here STOMACHE HURTING have VERY weird taste in mouth (have had it all day from my multivitamins and lots of anti'O's)

4:00 
1 slice of pizza 
12g Fat
8g Protein
24 carbs 
30g Casein Protein
20g Soy protein
5g Bran Fiber
6 asparagus things

I FEEL LIKE SHIT SHIT SHIT >< ima vomit dont know wats up w/ stomache feels ACIDITY

DONT FEEL LIKE EATING and i have 0 food in house  :Frown: 

7:25pm 
12 eggwhites
4 slices of toast  :Frown:  0 butta
some onion and 2 slices of tomato

----------


## taiboxa

*July 8* 
DRILL WEEKENDS SUCK >< 

4:45am
300mcg T4
Letro and other stuff

6:00
1/4 cup oats
5 blak berries THESE THINGS TASTE YUCK w/o Shuga
6eggwhites
15g Whey protein
20g Soy Protein

9:00 am
9oz chikn breast
lots of onions
1/2cup baby peas

11:40 am
Steak prolly 9oz's
1/4cup mashed taters
1/2cup green beans

DYING OF HUNGER

2:00pm
8oz chikn w/ 1tbl picante sauce
1serving V8

4:30pm
100mcg iGF
100mcg T4
CARDIO!

6:10pm
8oz porkchop+2tbl Picante sause  :Big Grin: 
1cup broccoli
5g Bran Fiber
4g acacia fiber 
GONNA MAKE MY SELF POO DAMIT!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *July 7th*
> 
> baby aspirin


For your heart/circulatory system?




> 6:40 start cardio
> 5min on stationary bike
> 60min on eliptical 
> BPM was 122-132 whole duration


Good




> 8:25 cook breakfast
> 15 whites
> 1/2cup oats
> THIS took for ever to eat LOL ><


Good




> 11:15
> 9oz chikn
> *2slices of stone ground whole wheat bread YUK*
> mustard
> 60mcg igf


Take out the bread.




> 2:35pm
> 60mcg igf
> 45g whey
> 1 banana


I know you're keeping the pwo meal while the igf run continues.. but honestly i would drop the banana




> lotta shit occured here STOMACHE HURTING have VERY weird taste in mouth (have had it all day from my multivitamins and lots of anti'O's)


You take 'em on an empty stomach? If so.. take them at the end of a meal.




> 4:00 
> *1 slice of pizza* 
> 12g Fat
> 8g Protein
> 24 carbs 
> 30g Casein Protein
> 20g Soy protein
> 5g Bran Fiber
> 6 asparagus things
> ...


I'd guess it's the tomato sauce and cheese from the pizza.. combined with the high amount of fiber.




> 7:25pm 
> 12 eggwhites
> *4 slices of toast*  0 butta
> some onion and 2 slices of tomato


C'mon Tai.. step up

Nark

You owe me a PM by the way.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Overall you're doing pretty well on your regime... I like the switch over in training. Personally i'd like to see you go heavier on your worksets.. and include forced reps to reach your desired rep total. It'll make your workouts more productive.. even in a low-energy state

Nark

----------


## taiboxa

> For your heart/circulatory system?


 yep Dr. told me to take it w/ my BP meds




> Take out the bread.


didnt have yamms or taters  :Frown: 




> I know you're keeping the pwo meal while the igf run continues.. but honestly i would drop the banana


so what carb would u recommend pwo w/ igf?
got abuot week or so left of igf






> You take 'em on an empty stomach? If so.. take them at the end of a meal.


nope i dont but my tummy been messed up ever since my last Halo run






> I'd guess it's the tomato sauce and cheese from the pizza.. combined with the high amount of fiber.


i think its from my halo  :Frown: 





> C'mon Tai.. step up


will do still feeling things out

and im not going to post sundays regiment kuz i really cant remember DRILL SUX alli knowis i had very lil carbs or fats and i was starving but felt reallyPOOPY

----------


## taiboxa

*July 10th* 
weighed in this morning at 278 and im starting to see some ab OUTLINES no abs yet BUT i kan see the outlines of them! hooray- ab outlines

5:30am
wak up
300mcg T3
letro
some amino's ( I WAS STARVING since i basically didnt get much time to eat yesterday and the only options of foods i had were like CANDY AND STUFF so instead of eatin that shit i just didnt eat LOL I HATE THE MILITARY!)

6:40
Cardio yeah yeah i know 1hr afte waking up too long but i had to take woman to work .. couldnt drink shake since i took T4
1hr+15min of eliptical
BPM 128-132.. all the way from start to stop

8:00am
_ALL SHAKEY and stuff STARVING almost ate my dog ><_
Consumed 20g Whey while i was prepping breakfast KUZ I WAS SO BOUT TO PASS OUT!~

8:15am
12whites
3/4cup oats
_going to try and stay around 40g Carbs w/ all meals today_
Multi vitamin
sawlpalmetto
milkthistle
vit c
LIKE I ALWAYS do at the end of breakfast (NARK)

10:40 am
4oz yam
1cup broccoli w/ a fat free'caloriefree butter sauce (kinda good)
7oz porkchop

1:10 pm
4.5oz yam
1cup broccoli
8oz porkchop
used mustard and soy sauce to make it through this one

60mcg IGF
3:40 pm

*Back and Bi's*
*Lat Pull*
80 x 20
140 x 15
180 x 12

240 x 12
260 x 8
220 x 12

*DB Hamr Curls*
25's x 15
35's x 15

40's x 12
45's x 10
50's x 10

*Deads*
135 x 12
225 x 12

315 x 15
405 x 8

*Iso DB Curls LEFT ARM ONLY*
30 x 12
30 x 10
25 x 15

*seated Underhand Row*
120 x 15

180 x 12
220 x 10
250 x 8

30min eliptical cardio

4:40pm
50g Whey
1medium banana
60mcg IGF

6:00pm
Turkey sammich
on whole wheat bun
8oz turkey breast
w/ onion

I GUESS... LOL ... BETWEEN 7 AND 8 I FELL ASLEEP ><

----------


## taiboxa

*July 11th*

i was up this morning at 4:00am w/ the most horrid headache in back of me hed, i think it was from deads as i may of pulled my right trap which is putting massive tension on back of hed ><

5:30am
wake up take 
300mcg T4
Letro
and some amino's and stuff
take Woman to work 

6:40am 
1hr 20min cardio
20 on bike
1hr on eliptical

8:15am
20g Whey Protein while cooking eggs and oats
took shower while they cooled

8:45am
11 whites
3/4cup oats

11:20am
8oz porkchop
5oz yam
1cup broccoli 
YAY ><

1:35pm
4oz yam
6oz porkchop 
120mcg IGF

3:00pm 
*Chest/Tri*

10min eliptical! yay  :Frown: 
feeling a lil run down today not gettin much sleep lately ><
*Incline DB's*
_warm ups w/ abuot 20 sec between sets_ 
40 x 10
55 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

120 x 15
130 x 12
decided to save my load, i so tired 

*Fat BB Bench*
135 x 10 yay no shoulder pain

315 x 8
315 x 8
225 x 8 and that was that.. OUT OF GAS!

*Cable Flys* 
60 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 9

*Cable Tri PressDowns*
80 x 12

160 x 13
180 x 11
200 x 10

*Iso Reverse Tri Ext (cable)*
60 x 12 3sets on left arm 2 on right

25min cardio on eliptical

4:45pm
50g Whey
1 medium banana

6:00pm
PorkChop sammich w/ lots of onion romain lettuce and splenda made honey mustard

i know i know bread bad but I GOT NUFFIN  :Frown: 

went to bed 1.5hrs later

----------


## taiboxa

*July 12th* 
5:30am
wake up take 
300mcg T4
Letro
and some amino's and stuff
take Woman to work 

6:40am 
1hr 10min cardio
10 on bike
1hr on eliptical

8:15am
15g Whey to hold me over whilei cook breakfast
16whites
3/4cup oats

10:50am10 whites 
some bran fiber
2tbl natty pb
15g Whey

I HAVE NO FOOD NEED TO GO GROCERY SHOPPIN

went on date later
2:15pm
6oz sirloin steak
4oz garlic chikn breast
1 large tater (mashed w/ herbs/garlique)
1.5cup broccoli

Cheat meal 
5:45pm
1 frozen pizza
80g Pro
Lots of fat
about 850cals

8:15PM
soy/casein shake 
1/4CUP OATS

----------


## taiboxa

*July 13th* FELT LIKE SHIT THIS MORNING! probably sodium hangover LOL

5:45 took woman to work
took 300mcg T4
went back to bed

10:00am 
woke up!
100mcg t4 
did cardio for 45min walking w/ 120bpm

10:55am
15eggwhites
1/3cup oats

1:45 pm
5oz yam
8oz chickn breast
1.5cup broccoli

3:20pm 
*LEGS*

*Leg Press*
4plates x 20
8plates x 15

10plates x 12
12 plates x 12
14 plates x 10

*Front Squats*
135 x 12
185 x 10
225 x 10 asdf!

*Lunges w/ db's*
50lb's x 12 ea. leg
65lbs x 12 ea. leg
80lb x 8 ea. leg

*Leg Ext*
155lb x 18
155lb x 18
155lb x 15
155lb x 15
NO cardio legs like jello and not enough time

4:40pm
120mcg IGF
half banana
50g Whey

6:00pm
5oz yam
7oz porkchop
1cup broccoli

8:00pm
bcaa's and some amino stuff and 3 EFA caps
didnt feel like eating, already brushed teeth and was tired
plus when i dont eat right before bed i wake up way tighter and feeling leaner.

----------


## DutchCowboy

You steal my avatar?  :LOL:

----------


## Prime

Keep at it Tai.
I share you're feeling of hunger.
I was doling out my cats dinner last night and found myself drooling over those succulent meaty chunks!  :Aabite:

----------


## taiboxa

> Keep at it Tai.
> I share you're feeling of hunger.
> I was doling out my cats dinner last night and found myself drooling over those succulent meaty chunks!


ha thanks bub  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

*July 14th*

5:30am 
wake up
300mcg T4
letro 
amino's (bcaa, arganine, other stuffff...)
take woman to work

6:30am 
Cardio 
eliptical for 70min @ 132-138 bpm

8:10am
Start cookin eggs,oats 
take 10g Bran Fiber to reduce hunger while i shower and leg food cool...
also i take phytaloe which is ilke extra of a buncha veggies that has been dehydrated, but gives GREAT PHYTONUTRIENTS! helps me poop too!

8:35am
15whites
3/4 cup oats

8:55am
FINALLY DONE EATING THIS STUFF ><

12:15
10 whites
25g Whey
4oz yam
1 cup broccoli

3:30pm
*Shoulders*

10min stationary bike

*Front BB Military press*
bar x 12
bar x 12
135 x 18

225 x 15
245 x 13
225 x 14

*DB Side Lateral Raises*
30 x 12
35 x 11
40 x 9
45 x 8

*Roman Chair leg lifts*
3 sets of 15

*BB Shrugs*
no wraps
225 x 15
315 x 12
405 x 10

*bent over rear delt laterals*
25lbs x 12
25lbs x 15
25lbs x 10

35min eliptical

5:15pm
120mcg IGF
50g Whey
1/3 cup oats

6:30pm
8oz pork chop
fat free no added sugar baked beans
they are like 36g Carbs 10g of that is fiber 
0 fat and 10g Protein

9:00pm 
10oz orange roughy 
1tbl low fat tarter sauce

----------


## taiboxa

*July 15th*
_GOT TO SLEEP IN yay_

10:00am 
wake up 
get stuff together 
take woman home so she kan do laundry
go do cardio outside  :Big Grin:  sun!
1hr 10min of fast walking around me pond 

Noon
12whites
3 eggs
10g Bran Fiber
2tbl taco bell sauce = less than 1g Suga

this weekend went by fast so busy w/ stupid shit
just pieced and ate a lil of any and everything
tryed to get 300+g Protein both saturday and sunday

----------


## taiboxa

*Monday July 17th*

5:30am
300mcg T4
letro
AAKG
BCAA
Phytonutrients supplement
take woman to work

6:35am
cardio 
1hr on eliptical
3sets of hyper'extended crunches on stability ball

8:20am 
16whites
3/4cup oats
5g BranFiber

11:20am
5oz yam
8oz porkchop
1cup broccoli

1:40pm
4oz chikn
2oz yam
didnt want to eat large meal .. would make training difficult

2:30pm32g Protein from Liquid Aminos
5g Arganine
200mg caffieeneee

3:15pm 
*Back/Bi*

*Lat Pull*
135 x 15
185 x 15

240 x 12
250 x 10
265 x 9

*DB Hammr Curls*
30lb x 15
35lb x 15

45lb x 12
55lb x 11

*Iso Cable Low Rows*
80 x 12

120 x 10
150 x 10
200 x 8

*Concentration Curls*
25 x 12
25 x 11
25 x 10
25 x 10

25min Eliptical

pwo 30g protein liquid aminos
5g Arganine

5:15pm
1cup fat free 0 suga added baked beans
like 45g Carbs 15g Fiber 15g Protein from these mofo's, kinda DRY though  :Frown: 
6oz porkchop

8:00pm
12eggwhites
1tbl flax

----------


## taiboxa

*Tuesday July 18th*
5:30am
300mcg T4
letro
AAKG
BCAA
Phytonutrients supplement
take woman to work

6:35am
cardio 
1hr on eliptical


8:20am 
16whites
3/4cup oats
5g BranFiber

11:30am
5oz yam
8oz porkchop
5 large aspargus spears

2:10pm
4oz yam
8oz porkchop
3 large aspargus spears

3:20pm
32g Protein from Liquid Aminos
5g Arganine
3g BCAA
200mg caffieeneee

3:50pm
*Chest/Tri*

*Incline DB Presses*
60 x 12
80 x 10
100 x 10

120 x 14
135 x 12
Right pec hurtin again  :Frown: 

*Flat BB Press*
bar x 10
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 8 yep that did it pec is fuxd

*Cable Flys* HURT
40lb x 12
40lb x 12
40lb x 12

*Iso Cable Tri Ext*
60 x 12
80 x 10
100 x 8
100 x 7

30min Eliptical

5:30pm
30g Liquid Aminos
5g Arganine

6:10pm
7oz pork chop
0 Fat low suga baked beans! these things are great
1oz onion to spice it up

8:45pm
4servings of fat free cool whip = ~4g Sugar = 4g Carbs and 0fat 
14eggwhites
5g arganine
2.5g taurine
8g Bran fiber

----------


## taiboxa

*Wedsday July 19th*
5:30am
300mcg T4
letro
AAKG
BCAA
take woman to work

6:35am
cardio 
1hr on eliptical


8:20am 
10g Whey
6g Bran Fiber stuff
Phytonutrients supplement
-cook whites/oats then shower

8:45am
eat
12whites
3/4cup oats

Noon
7oz porkchop
4 asparagus spears (THESE MOFOS HUGE !)
3oz yam

3:00pm
hot pocket lol i was there and it said LEAN hot pocket!
3oz porkchop
5 eggwhites

7:00pm
home made pizza!
whole wheat crust
fat free cheese
low suga pizza sauce
turkey pepperoni (not as good as real stuff)
lots of peppers onions mushrooms 

stats on this monsters
like 80g Pro
50g Carbs
15-20g Fat if that from the pepperonnies

THIS MADE ME FEEL SO GOOD THE NEXT DAY FULL HARD AND FILLED OUT! and mentally ready to go

----------


## taiboxa

*thursday July 20th*
8:30am
300mcg T4
letro
AAKG
BCAA
take woman home

9:25am
cardio 
1hr on eliptical
20min bike

11:00am 
14 eggwhite omlette w/ 
onions
2 slice fat free cheese = 2sug/8pro for both slices
1.5tbl of tacobell sauce = 1.5g sug

3/4cup oats
Phytonutrients supplement

2:10pm
3oz porkchop
6whites
15g Whey
4oz yam

4:25
7oz porkchop
5 asparagus spears
4oz yam

5:30pm
22g Liquid aminos
5g Arganine
5g Leucine
2g AlCar

6:15 LIFT!
*LeGS*

*Leg Press*
6Plates x 10
8plates x 10

12plates x 8
14plates x 8
14plates x 7

*DB Lunges*
50lb x 8ea. 
60lb x 8ea.
80lb x 8ea.
100lb x 5ea

*DB SLDLs*
80 x 10
100 x 8

*Leg Ext*
100 x 12
150 x 12
180 x 12
200 x 10

15min eliptical COULDNT DO IT ANY MORE LEGS CRAMPIN HURT!

7:45p,m
30g Liquid Aminos
5g Arganine
5g lucine

8:30pm
10 egg whites 
STOMCAHE HURT NO EAT NO MORE  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Looks pretty good nutrition-wise to me.

The only advice i'd offer is: stick to the plan; don't vary your carb intake on non-training days; add a re-feed day every 14 days; do cardio daily.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Another comment, after reviewing each post in detail:

Why are you doing so much for smaller bodyparts as compared to that which you're doing for legs and back?

Not saying that what you're doing for the smaller bodyparts is too much.. but rather what you're doing for back and legs is too little.

----------


## taiboxa

> Another comment, after reviewing each post in detail:
> 
> Why are you doing so much for smaller bodyparts as compared to that which you're doing for legs and back?
> 
> Not saying that what you're doing for the smaller bodyparts is too much.. but rather what you're doing for back and legs is too little.


aye my legs are good but after i hit them hard w/ 3-4 excercises they ARE GONE and i feel that the intensity i use that anymore would almsot be detrimental.

my back.. is by FAR my most developed IF NOT OVER DEVELOPED muscle group... i feel i should almost stop working it but i kant kuz its my fav group!

i used to do ALOT for arms, then very lil, then a moderate amount it just seems that NOTHING really works for me as far as arm growth/development goes... so im just going to try blasting them.

----------


## taiboxa

]*Friday July 20th*
8:30am
300mcg T4
letro
AAKG
BCAA


8:45am
cardio 
1hr on eliptical
20min bike

10:25am 
10jumbo!eggwhite omlette w/ 
onions
1 slice fat free cheese = 1sug/4pro 
1tbl of tacobell sauce = 1g sug

1/2cup oats
Phytonutrients supplement

1:15pm 
7oz pork chop
1cup broccoli
4oz yam

4:15pm
6oz tilapia fish
cooked w/ garlic, lil olive oil, some dill and lil soy sauce!
4 asparagus spears

7:00pm 
6oz tuna steak
1 cup romain lettuce
lil bit of raw broccoli
1/4cup fat free cottage cheese

10:00pm
7jumbo whites
1full jumbo egg
8g Psyillum husk fiber

----------


## chest6

> i used to do ALOT for arms, then very lil, then a moderate amount it just seems *that NOTHING really works for me as far as arm growth/development goes...* so im just going to try blasting them.


same here..I'm gonna keep an eye on what you do and see if it works. I have similar problem you do. My arms are UBER long. 6'6" wingspan  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

*July 22nd Saturday*

11:00 am wake up
300mcg T4
aminos and stuff like bcaa,aganine, alcar
letro
cardio walking otuside get tan!

12:20
11jumbo whites
1full egg (ACCIDENT)
2fat free cheese slices
1/4cup pinto beens (fatFree, sugar Free beans!) nasty  :Frown: 
1/2cup oats

2:30pm
22g Liquid aminos
5g arganine
5g Luecine

3:00pm
*Shoulders*
10min eliptical

*Front Military*
bar x 20
bar x 20
bar x 15

135 x 12 no good going to try db's

*DB Military*
60 x 12
80 x 10
100 x 10 STOPPIN THERE pec HURTIN!  :Frown: 

*Side Lateral Raises*
30 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 10
35 x 10

*Bent Over Lateral Raises*
30 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 10
35 x 10
30 x 11

*Front Shoulder Raises*
30 x 12
35 x 10
30 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*
3 sets of 15

*DB Shrugs*
80 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 15

20min Eliptical
20min stationary bike

5:15pm 
22g Liquid Aminos
5g Arganine
5g Luecine

5:50pm
1/2 cup pinto beans (0 sugar 0 fat 22g Carbs 6g Pro 6g Fiber)
1/2 cup rancho baked beans same as above but 1g Fat
8oz porkchop

later that night i had like eggwhites or somethingLOL

----------


## taiboxa

BEEN... SO... BUZY!!!! cooking, grocery shopping, and BILLIONS OF OTHER THINGS

Anyways i will resume w/ Monday 

*Monday July 24th*

6:45am 
wake up
300mcg T4
Letro
aminos

7:00am
Cardio 
75min eliptical

8:45am
12Jumbo whites 
3/4th cup oats
1slice fatfree cheese
onions w/ eggwhites

11:15am
7oz porkchop
mustard
5oz yam
1.5cup broccoli

2:00pm
12whites
1/2cup oats
shredded the oats mixed them w/ eggwhites
made giant eggwhite oat pancake thingy
put sugar free JAM (sour nasty but made it moist and palletable)

3:45pm
22g Liquid aminos
5g Arganine
5g Lucine
caffiene


4:15pm
*Back/Bi*
10min eliptical

*lat pulls*
130 x 15
150 x 12
180 x 12

240 x 12
260 x 10
280 x 7

*Hammer DB Curls*
30 x 12 ea.

40 x 12 ea.
45 x 12 ea.
50 x 10 ea. 
kept these real strict and slow

*DB Row*
80 x 15
80 x 15

100 x 12
100 x 12
squeezed db to my chest real hard at top.

*concentration DB Curls*
35 x 10
35 x 10
30 x 9
25 x 9
hold db for 1 count at 90degree position to really stress it

45min eliptical

6:45pm
22g Liquid aminos
5g Arganine
5g Lucine
5g CEE

7:20pm
7oz porkchop
some pinto bean things 0 fat 0 sugars total of 42 carbs and 9g Pro in 2 servings
STILL HUNGRY but had to wait to eat.

9:15pm
4whites
4oz porkchop
w/ a lil chipotle (sp) mustard stuff 5 cals 0 sug/0fat
2 dill pickles = 2sugar and lots of salt  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

*Tuesday July 25th*
5:30am
300mcg T4
letro
AAKG
BCAA
take woman to work

6:45am
cardio 
95min split between eliptical/bike

9:20am
12 jumbo whites
1/2cup oats

11:45am
6oz porkchop
3oz yam
1.5cup broccoli

----------


## rake922

Arginine and Leucine tastes aweful. How do you avoid puking?

----------


## taiboxa

> Arginine and Leucine tastes aweful. How do you avoid puking?


i add 1/3 of a crystal light thingy to it ... gives it a nice sour twang.. and NOTHING TASTE WORSE THAN AlCar

----------


## *Narkissos*

> aye my legs are good but after i hit them hard w/ 3-4 excercises they ARE GONE and i feel that the intensity i use that anymore would almsot be detrimental.
> 
> my back.. is by FAR my most developed IF NOT OVER DEVELOPED muscle group... i feel i should almost stop working it but i kant kuz its my fav group!
> 
> i used to do ALOT for arms, then very lil, then a moderate amount it just seems that NOTHING really works for me as far as arm growth/development goes... so im just going to try blasting them.


I get what you're saying but i don't agree on the reduced intensity for legs and back. They're cornerstone.. If they're ahead so much the better. You won't lose generally for having small arms.. but less-than-sharp legs or back, no matter how big, will cost you a placing...or 10.

Gotta hit it hard Tai.

On arms tho.. how's your form? You may need to prioritise 'em.. Train Triceps prior to chest.. and bis prior to back. Yes that's bodybuilding blasphemy... but it works




> *Back/Bi*
> 10min eliptical
> 
> *lat pulls*
> 130 x 15
> 150 x 12
> 180 x 12
> 
> 240 x 12
> ...


Nice... Alternating between bodyparts. I think blown does that.How did that affect the session? It only makes sense doing it if it improves the session.

----------


## taiboxa

> I get what you're saying but i don't agree on the reduced intensity for legs and back. They're cornerstone.. If they're ahead so much the better. You won't lose generally for having small arms.. but less-than-sharp legs or back, no matter how big, will cost you a placing...or 10.
> 
> Gotta hit it hard Tai.


i hear ya on that



> On arms tho.. how's your form? You may need to prioritise 'em.. Train Triceps prior to chest.. and bis prior to back. Yes that's bodybuilding blasphemy... but it works
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... Alternating between bodyparts. I think blown does that.How did that affect the session? It only makes sense doing it if it improves the session.


i used to do it alll the time back in the day i like it, my form is good, my genetics SUCK.

been so busy lately hard to keep up w/ log

----------


## vitor

Dorien Yates had a huge back and weak arms too.(ok, hes arms wasnt that weak, but compared to some of the guys he competed against, they where.)

But how many times did Dorien lose??

----------


## taiboxa

BEEN SO BUSSY 
thnks for faloowing vitor!

sorry havnt kept it up
diet is going to go back to norm for a while plan i dieting for 3 weeks w/ very lil to no calorie deficite then maintaince for 1 week
this is because my show in october will be SKIPPED since i have DRILL and my commander will NOT let me off for it ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  IMAGINE THAT! anyways feburarry is my next chance so i will just SLOWLY CUT eating clean lean meals  :Big Grin: 


gonna update traiing session ssoon

----------


## taiboxa

*25th JULY*

*chest/Tri*
*Cable Flys*
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 10 + 2 big stretch motions
100 x 9 + 1 big stretch!

*Incilne DB Press* _but starting position w/ DB's parallel w/ BOdy then Rotate thumbes INWARD as press goes up ( DID THIS TO PREVENT PEC FROM HURTING) helped IMMENSELY!!!!!!!_

50 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 13! LOL kept it going fast

*Hammer Str Chest Press w/ Vertical Handles* 
1plate each side x 15
1plate + 25 ea.side x 15
2plate x 15 PEC HURTING kept this weight
2plate x 12
2plate x 12

*Tri Press Downs*
80 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 12
150 x 10
180 x 10
220 x 7

----------


## taiboxa

*27th JULY*

*LEGS*

*Leg Press*
just started w/ 2plates each side
did 10+ reps on each set added plates on 2 per set 1ea. side
until it was topped out w/ 16plates 

tought it was overkill but felt good


*Lunges*
50 x 8ea leg
60 x 8ea leg
80 x 8ea. leg
100 x 5ea. leg

*Leg Ext*
120 x 15
150 x 12
180 x 12
220 x 10

*DB SLDL's*
80's x 10
100's x 8
100 's x 8

----------


## taiboxa

4wks to go till cast is removed

----------


## *Narkissos*

:Frown: 

Nark

----------


## MAXIMA5

WOW. 5'11" 284 lbs?

DDdaaaaaammmmnnnnnn

----------


## chest6

thats one big ninja

----------


## taiboxa

YAY ITS TIME ! 

OK UPDATE if any of u ever fallow this.

Cast is off but SPLINT is on and it sucks BUT I will remove it for upper body training 

Current Stats
5'11 292 17-18%bf LOL frozen pizzas NOT IDEAL! for the sessile life style  :Frown: 

still feel really solid (in a soft way  :Frown: ) i am going to diet and train natty until i hit single digit BF then i will hit back on aas assuming my health is cooperative to my concepts


Started Monday W/ LEGS!  :Big Grin: 

*SEPT 5th Leggy Poo's* REAL SIMPLE REAL SWEET!

15min Bike
*Squats*  real deep NO LOCKING OUT at TOP made it raelly burn
bar x 20
135 x 15
135 x 12
225 x 15
225 x 12
275 x 12
315 x 12 _WhoaHO lol legs so tight and ACHEY defiunetly been long time_ =[
365 x 10 _and im stoppin there back feels GREAT i think i needed time off_

*Leg Extensions*
190 x 15
205 x 15
220 x 15
235 x 15
250 x 15 

and that was it been doing 45min cardio in the am as well its going to be a NICE change from the lazy days  :Smilie:

----------


## biglouie250

we want pics!!!!!

----------


## taiboxa

> we want pics!!!!!


we IS fat >< 17-18% ><

----------


## *Narkissos*

Damn i'm glad you're back buddy.

Not too sure i want you training upper body til you're 100% recovered tho

Nark

----------


## taiboxa

> Damn i'm glad you're back buddy.
> 
> Not too sure i want you training upper body til you're 100% recovered tho
> 
> Nark


i appreciate ur concern  :Big Grin:  but i tihnk i be Otay

Sept 7th Thursday
*CHEST, shoulder, Tri*

*DB Chest Press* _GOING light here_
45 x 12
55 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

*Flat BB Press*
135 x 12
225 x 12
275 x 10 Felt heavier htan usual
275 x 10
225 x 10

*Arnold presses*
55 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 10
55 x 10

*1arm Tri Ext*
35 x 12
45 x 12
55 x 10

I AM SO F'n SORE FROM THIS WORKOUT ><

----------


## taiboxa

Sept 9th Functional str training day

Did 45min of pullin chains wihch is like walking backwards dragging a 45kg weighted chain in each hand as u step back u pull the wight (as if doing a row) to ur rib cage if u can UBER BRUTAL ><

----------


## taiboxa

Monday Sept 11th

*Legs*

*Leg Ext*
60 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12
180 x 12
200 x 10
220 x 10
250 x 10

*Squats*
bar x 20
135 x 12
135 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 12
315 x 10
315 x 11
315 x 10
365 x 7 LOL fatigued

----------


## taiboxa

Thursday Sept 14th.

Chest/Shoulder/Tri

*Flat DB* im so f'n WEAK ><
30 x 20
50 x 15
70 x 15
80 x 15
100 x 15

*incilne DB*
60 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 10
rest
80 x 16
100 x 12

*DB shoulder press*
60 x 12
50 x 14
50 x 14
40 x 16

*Lateral raises*
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 12

*Rope Tri Ext*
120 x 15
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12

*Tri Press Down*
180 x 10
200 x 10
220 x 10

----------


## taiboxa

Sept 15th BAK/Bi stuff


*Db Rows*
60 x 15
80 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 12
hand hurting

*hammers curls*
35 x 15
40 x 10 HURT HAND LOL im so dumb
30 x 18
25 x 18

*Hammer str High Row*
1 plate x 15
1+25 x 15
1+35 x 14
2 plates x 12 hand hurtin yay

*Str8 Bar Curls*
45lb Bar LOL hurt so i didnt go up
3sets x 12

*UpRight rows*
85 x 15
105 x 12
135 x 8

----------


## RuhlFreak55

you like the hammer high row???? i much prefer the low one at my gym.....lol so you like upright rows too? everyone i train with hates them

----------


## taiboxa

> you like the hammer high row???? i much prefer the low one at my gym.....lol so you like upright rows too? everyone i train with hates them


love UpRight Rows both w/ bar and DB's f'n phanominal for upper back IMO

i like high row cuz its like lat pull w/ greater RoMotion an beant over db rows give me great lower lat work w/ stabilizers introduced

----------


## taiboxa

Sept 18th Monday!

LEGGY'poos

*Squats*
bar x 20
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 15
315 x 12
TIRED >< bak hurts

*Leg Press*
8 plates x 12
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12 

*leg ext* 
100 x 20
150 x 18
200 x 18
225 x 18
250 x 15

cardio! 30min

----------


## taiboxa

Sept 20th Chest!

Flat DB 
50 x 16
80 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 6 LOL Pooped

*Hamr Str Incline*
1 plate x 15 w/ squeeze
2 plate x 12 w/ squeeze
3 plate x 8 w/ squeeze

*Calbe Flys*
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 10

*Tri Press Down*
120 x 12
150 x 12
180 x 10
180 x 10

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Current Stats....Do tell Do tell.

----------


## taiboxa

> Current Stats....Do tell Do tell.


lol dont know havent weighed in 2 weeks, im still fat i suppose.. i feel leaner and dryer 

also i couldnt do it .. I COULDNT STAY NATTY FOR A YEAR.. i brokedown
right now im on just starded 3 days ago

*Deca* 400mg/ED -For Str and Joints
*TrenA* 200mg/ED -For Dryness, Str, Fat Loss
*TestE* 125mg/WK - Weiner later
*Prop* 75mg/wk - Weiner NOW
*halo* 100mg/ Training Days pre workout ITS JUST FUN

*synthol* for inner head of bi.. because i dont have one! hence forth why all me buds named me Monocept! ><

*T3* 75mcg ED protein synthesis
*T4* 400mcg ED protein synthesis 
kuz im eating about... 500+g Protein ED may 600+

*DHEA* 150mg/ED because i want my prostate so big i kant pee or sperminate!

*Letro* 1mg ED for gyno/bloating/progest

Lots of caffien, arganine, luecine as well god im so fat and weak  :Frown:  i hate my life

----------


## vitor

Tai-When you are using 400 Deca ed+200mgs tren ed, Dont you get problems with progesterone/prolactin, even with letro?(gyno, libido-issues).

I would atleast throw in some caber and a little bromo...

LOL Are you taking 100mgs Halo ed???(For me it felt like 40mgs ed halo was a really strong dose for that drug.)

Also, any GH in there?

----------


## Smak

> lol dont know havent weighed in 2 weeks, im still fat i suppose.. i feel leaner and dryer 
> 
> also i couldnt do it .. I COULDNT STAY NATTY FOR A YEAR.. i brokedown
> right now im on just starded 3 days ago
> 
> *Deca* 400mg/ED -For Str and Joints
> *TrenA* 200mg/ED -For Dryness, Str, Fat Loss
> *TestE* 125mg/WK - Weiner later
> *Prop* 75mg/wk - Weiner NOW
> ...


LOL so long for being natural, roflllllllllllllllllllll. ? :7up:  

Did you get any bloodwork done?

----------


## taiboxa

> Tai-When you are using 400 Deca ed+200mgs tren ed, Dont you get problems with progesterone/prolactin, even with letro?(gyno, libido-issues).
> 
> I would atleast throw in some caber and a little bromo...
> 
> LOL Are you taking 100mgs Halo ed???(For me it felt like 40mgs ed halo was a really strong dose for that drug.)
> 
> Also, any GH in there?


no gh is pointless unless ur rich then u kan run massive doses and see real results

halo is great
u need to read a thread in the AAS section on Non Responders

letro does JUSTfine!
deca doesnt really stimulate progest recepts its tren that does. but w/ letro there is no worry since it downgrades progest recepts and kill estrogen

----------


## almostgone

> no gh is pointless unless ur rich then u kan run massive doses and see real results
> 
> halo is great
> u need to read a thread in the AAS section on Non Responders
> 
> letro does JUSTfine!
> *deca doesnt really stimulate progest recepts its tren that does*. but w/ letro there is no worry since it downgrades progest recepts and kill estrogen



Since Deca is a 19-nor, it* DOES* stimulate progesterone receptors as well as progesterone. Tren just stimulates progesterone @ 3 times the rate.

AG

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199789

*Now for the worst news: Deca is a progestin (as are all nandrolones), unfortunately; it happens to stimulate the progesterone receptor 20% as well as progesterone itself (3),*

----------


## goose

Great thread tia!!!!

Are you going to use DNP at all?

Being a big fan of 19 nor,do you use Dostinex (Cabergoline)?

----------


## taiboxa

> Great thread tia!!!!
> 
> Are you going to use DNP at all?
> 
> Being a big fan of 19 nor,do you use Dostinex (Cabergoline)?


ha thanks for the compliment 
and no not any DNP soon since im in class right now maybe during hte summer but sitting in class DRIPPING w/ sweat having everyone look at u and go Ewwwww >< is NOT COOL!

----------


## taiboxa

> Since Deca is a 19-nor, it* DOES* stimulate progesterone receptors as well as progesterone. Tren just stimulates progesterone @ 3 times the rate.
> 
> AG
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199789
> 
> *Now for the worst news: Deca is a progestin (as are all nandrolones), unfortunately; it happens to stimulate the progesterone receptor 20% as well as progesterone itself (3),*


yeah im aware of the 20:60 ordeal, im justnot sure on the cumulative effects i mean does 20% and 60% add together? i highly doubt it since progest recepters are not seperated into DECA ACTIVATED and TREN activated recepts so for a total activation of 60%stimulation is all i would expect but if u have no estrogen then there is no progest sides  :Big Grin: 
but to me progest is no biggiee since im not prone to gyno at all and tren doesnt evern give me progest sides even at 900mgED as long as im running letro... letro is a GODSEND TO ME! nerfs estrogen and downgrades progest recepts BEST OF BOTH WORLDS  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

LOL LATE but oh well
Sept 22nd Back'n'stuff

*Hamr Str High row*
1 plate x 22
1 plate+25 x 20
2 plates x 18
2 plates+25 x 14
3 plates x 12
2 plates x 15
1 plate x 20 

*DB Hamr Curls*
25 x 18
30 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 10
25 x 20 cheated on last 3 LOL >< hand hurts like mofo from grippin

*hamr Str Low Row*
2plates x 18
3plates x 15
4plates x 12
2plates x 20

*supinated db curls*
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10
20 x 18

*DB shrugs NO WRAPS*
80 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 12
110 x 10 HAND HURT go home ><

----------


## taiboxa

Sept 25th Legs

*Squats*
135 x 15
135 x 12
225 x 12
315 x 12
315 x 10
315 x 11

*Leg Press*
6plates x 15
8plates x 15
12plates x 12
14plates x 12
*
Leg Ext*
3sets 12 of 200lbs

*lateral raises*
30 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 10

----------


## almostgone

> ....*.deca doesnt really stimulate progest recepts its tren that does*. but w/ letro there is no worry since it downgrades progest recepts and kill estrogen


I understand what you're trying to say Tai, but saying Deca doesn't stimulate progesterone or it's receptors is both incorrect and misleading.
The only reason I'm pushing this is that we have people that don't know better and look to us for advice.

AG

----------


## taiboxa

> I understand what you're trying to say Tai, but saying Deca doesn't stimulate progesterone or it's receptors is both incorrect and misleading.
> The only reason I'm pushing this is that we have people that don't know better and look to us for advice.
> 
> AG


aye yeah.. poor word choice on my behalf ><

atleast i kan spel bettur than GsXXr

----------


## taiboxa

Worst chest workout ever!

NOT EVEN GOING TO MENTION IT!

----------


## Liftnainez

> *25th JULY*
> 
> *chest/Tri*
> *Cable Flys*
> 50 x 12
> 60 x 12
> 70 x 12
> 80 x 10 + 2 big stretch motions
> 100 x 9 + 1 big stretch!
> ...


I will def. give this a try the next time I hit chest..

----------


## Mizfit

> Worst chest workout ever!
> 
> NOT EVEN GOING TO MENTION IT!


but u just did

----------


## D9S0M

> but u just did



No,Thats from july

----------


## chest6

> Worst chest workout ever!
> 
> NOT EVEN GOING TO MENTION IT!


Ive had plenty of those....see my last leg day from yesterday  :Frown: 
I dunno y i even wrote it down

----------


## taiboxa

> Ive had plenty of those....see my last leg day from yesterday 
> I dunno y i even wrote it down


bah
I hear ya
STRENGHT IS GONE! im so weak my work out partner told me to day

Gawd UR SO DAM HUGE yet.. WEAK.. why dont u just go off your self.

anyways

*BACK*
*BB Curls*
55lbs x 15
75lbs x 12
95lbs x 10
HAND HURTING
65lbs x 15

*Preacher Curls*
80lbs x 12
80lbs x 10
60lbs x 15
50lbs x 18

*Lat Pulls*
180 x 15
220 x 12
250 x 12
280 x 10
280 x 8

*Hmr Str Row*
3 plates x 12
4paltes x 12
5plates x 6
3plates x 10

*BB Shrugs*
3plates x 12
4plates x 10
5plates x 8
6plates x 4 **** THAT hand BOUT BORKE.. again!

----------


## taiboxa

October 1st Shoulders

*Lateral raises*
10 x 20
20 x 15
30 x 15
20 x 15

*front lateral raises*
15 x 20
25 x 15
35 x 10

*Front military press*
135 x 18
185 x 15
225 x 13 

FEELING GREAT AGAIN!

----------


## vitor

> October 1st Shoulders
> 
> *Lateral raises*
> 10 x 20
> 20 x 15
> 30 x 15
> 20 x 15
> 
> *front lateral raises*
> ...


Was those military presses done with a free bar or smith machine?

13 reps with 225 in front-press is pretty good after you have blasted you shoulders with lateral raises.

----------


## taiboxa

> Was those military presses done with a free bar or smith machine?
> 
> 13 reps with 225 in front-press is pretty good after you have blasted you shoulders with lateral raises.


free bar for sure..  :Big Grin: 
i got uber shoulders wat kan i say..
and i wouldnt SAY BLASTED w/ lateral raises more like warmed up  :Big Grin: 
still miles away from where i was before i broked me hand

----------


## taiboxa

Weds Oct 4th Chest

*Flat DB FLys*
15lb x 20
25 x 20
30 x 15
35 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 10
45 x 10
big rest
50 x 12

*flat bb press* 
135 x 12
225 x 12
wasnt feeling it went to incline

*Incline*
135 x 15
225 x 12
225 x 11
225 x 10
rest
225 x 12
185 x 11
185 x 10
135 x 8 LOL owned!

*reverse iso tri ext*
50 x 20
60 x 18
70 x 16
80 x 14
90 x 12
100 x 10 FUXK

----------


## taiboxa

Oct 5th BACK!
its late i know

*Hmr Str High row*
1 plate x 20
1 plate + 25 x 20
2 plates x 15
2 plates x 15
2 plates + 25 x 13
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 12
1 plates + 25 x 14
1 plates x 18

*DB Hamr Curls*
30lbs x 18
30lbs x 18
35lbs x 16
40lbs x 14
40lbs x 13
45lbs x 9
REST 5minutes all other intervals were 40-80second rests
50lb x 8
30lb x 14
35lb x 8
25lb x 12

*Lat Pull* 
130 x 18
150 x 15
180 x 14
200 x 10
220 x 9
240 x 5 LOL rest for 5minutes 
200 x 12
180 x 10
POOP out

*Ez Bar Curls*
45lbs x 18
45lbs x 15
65lbs x 10
65lbs x 4 ROFL FORARMS HURT Rest for 5min
35lbs x 12
25lbs x 10

*V-Bar CG Lat Pull*
120 x 12 OMG arms hurt
100 x 12
80 x 6 
Rest
120 x 10
100 x 7
80 x 2 LOL 
rest 
100 x 8
80 x 7 DONE

*DB shrugs*
80's x 15 OMG arms HURT just holding them
80 x 10
80 x 6 
80 x 6 
80 x 5 
I DONT USE STRAPS ANY MORE need PopEye arms!
DONE!!! for the day

----------


## l2elapse

yay goo tai! looking good man

----------


## Chad B

I was getting lots of injuries till I started warming up the way the guy from AST(Jeff Willits) does it. It is called the MAX-OT warm-up. Im just saying because it seems like you hurt yourself a lot. It worked for me, went from injury every couple weeks to hardly ever having them! 

Say 185 is your max, 4-6 reps failure:

Barbell only 12 reps 2 sets-----gets blood to muscle.
85 pounds 6 reps 1 set
105 pounds 1 rep slow negative----gets muscle ready for more weight, escalating 
125 1 rep slow negative----gets muscle ready for more weight, escalating	
145 1rep slow negative----gets muscle ready for more weight, escalating	
165 1 rep slow negative----gets muscle ready for more weight, escalating
185 3 or however much you plan on doing, sets all to failure

This is basically the principle of it, using muscle memory and getting them ready to handle heavy weight. When we pick up heavy weight and your muscle has not worked up to it we have more chance of injury.

Anyway this has worked for me going from injury to injury to hardly ever having them.

----------


## WidowMaker

You have some good, strong, well established workouts in your journal, 
Taiboxa.

----------


## taiboxa

> You have some good, strong, well established workouts in your journal, 
> Taiboxa.


thank you sir.. after i broke my hand all my lifts went to shit ... startin OVER SUCKS!

----------


## Chad B

> I was getting lots of injuries till I started warming up the way the guy from AST(Jeff Willits) does it. It is called the MAX-OT warm-up. Im just saying because it seems like you hurt yourself a lot. It worked for me, went from injury every couple weeks to hardly ever having them! 
> 
> Say 185 is your max, 4-6 reps failure:
> 
> Barbell only 12 reps 2 sets-----gets blood to muscle.
> 85 pounds 6 reps 1 set
> 105 pounds 1 rep slow negative----gets muscle ready for more weight, escalating 
> 125 1 rep slow negative----gets muscle ready for more weight, escalating	
> 145 1rep slow negative----gets muscle ready for more weight, escalating	
> ...



No response? O but you respond to the guy who puts You have some good, strong, well established workouts in your journal, Wow he put a lot of thought and time into that.

I guess noob should NEVER try to help or give any advice to a big AR VET. The audacity! 
 :1hifu:

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i don't get injured......

----------


## taiboxa

> No response? O but you respond to the guy who puts You have some good, strong, well established workouts in your journal, Wow he put a lot of thought and time into that.
> 
> I guess noob should NEVER try to help or give any advice to a big AR VET. The audacity!


omg
lol
ok ok i aggree w/ wat ur saying LOL

----------


## Chad B

> omg
> lol
> ok ok i aggree w/ wat ur saying LOL



Right on brotha! Keep up the good work.  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

2 things:
1. You're a goddamn beast tai
2. I laughed about a million times reading this thing with all your side notes

keep it comin!

----------


## chest6

> Oct 5th BACK!
> its late i know
> 
> 
> *DB shrugs*
> 80's x 15 OMG arms HURT just holding them
> 80 x 10
> 80 x 6 
> 80 x 6 
> ...


80s? O man...poor ninja  :Frown: 

injuries suk

----------


## WidowMaker

> thank you sir.. after i broke my hand all my lifts went to shit ... startin OVER SUCKS!



yes, i know how fustrating injuries can be. i've battled back from last summer's r elbow work related injury to get me back to where i am now, benching. still dealing with a re-accuring knee injury from 18 months ago (job related also). gradually losing lower back strength. i will change that as of today to bring my lower back strength up before i set a surgury date, for now it's mostly stabilization work for the legs/knee area.

----------


## WidowMaker

> No response? O but you respond to the guy who puts “You have some good, strong, well established workouts in your journal,” Wow he put a lot of thought and time into that.
> 
> I guess noob should NEVER try to help or give any advice to a big AR VET. The audacity!


hey tai why is your friend kickin' on me? i've never insulted him.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## taiboxa

> 80s? O man...poor ninja 
> 
> injuries suk


i have no straps.. lost em  :Frown:  
and holding shit HURTS

----------


## UpstateTank

updates tai updates!

----------


## taiboxa

> updates tai updates!


im diong instinctive training.. its where i do wat ever feels heald on that day like one day i will do leg press and lunges then cardio
next day i will do chest flat bench and flys
then next day i do some rows then next day i do some incline and miiltary
then next day i do some deads and ham strings just weird shit ilke tha tand its WORKING =/ but nohting worth posting my life sucks

----------


## UpstateTank

dammit tai you gotta get out of this funk  :Frown:

----------


## mousetraps

pics?!?

----------


## chest6

> pics?!?


never  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

> pics?!?


just imagine chest only smaller and fatter and u get me!

----------


## mousetraps

how come no pics??! i wanna see your progress after reading it!

----------


## taiboxa

FINALLY BACK TO MY OLD SELF omg great day today
Nov 1st weds
CHEST/Tri

*Flat BB Press*
135 x 15
135 x 15
225 x 15
315 x 10
405 x 5
315 x 11
315 x 10
315 x 8
315 x 6
315 x 5

DONE

*Pec Deck (flys)*
180 x 15
200 x 12
200 x 12
200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 9
200 x 7
200 x 8

*over hed bb tri extensions*
95 x 15
105 x 15
125 x 10
125 x 8
shoulder is HURTING DONE!

----------


## getbig32

dang man nice workout 405 on bench for 5 reps is pretty impressive!!! props ot you! when do you plan on cycling again.

----------


## taiboxa

> dang man nice workout 405 on bench for 5 reps is pretty impressive!!! props ot you! when do you plan on cycling again.


i never come off lol.. only time i ever came off in 2 yrs is when i broke my hand not to long ago and went 100% catabolic and COMPLETELY REGRET and i have cometo the conclusion that (when ur body is injured it tries to utilize as much protein for fuel thus saving fat/glycogen for fure use and by metablizing muscle it allows to body to decrease its future calorie use thus allowing the injured person to live longer w/o having to hunt for food) when i ever get injured again is when i will incorp as much shit as possible i.e. more igf/sling/growth ontop of aas to prevent as much catabolism as possible


lecture being said i will now log my 2xday training session i had today did an AM and PM session of Shoulders first + cardio then back later

*SHOULDERS a.m.*

*Lateral Raises* _been having probs my right elbow clicks/hurts when doing this for wat reason i do not know since it does not occur on any other lifts even on pressing/extension/pulling motions. VERY ODD_
_xlb = lb on individual db_
5lb x 20
10lb x 15
15lb x 15
20lb x 15
25lb x 14 _LOL burning bad_
25lb x 15
rest
30lb x 14
30lb x 12 _DONE_

*Front BB military*
bar x 20
135 x 20
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 7 _stamina is sucking need to get that back_


*Back PM session*

*Spider Curls*
65lb x 15
85lb x 15
95lb x 12
105 x 7 _lol shoulda rested longer workout partner pissing me OFF_
85lb x 11
85lb x 10
85lb x 8 
_took a breather of 2min_
85 x 11
85 x 11
we try to get 100 reps using a pyramid type of regiemnt then a flat number to finish off

*TBar Rows* on a very uncomfortable stand><
1plate x 20
2plate x 15
3plate x 12
4plate x 8 _THIS WAS HEAVER than any other TBar stand i have used WTF? btw im at a new gym.._ 
4plate+35 x 5 _UGH_
2plates x 18
2plates x 14
2plates x 19

*BB Shrugs*
3plates x 20
4plates x 15
5plates x 9
6plates x 4 _wtf ><_
4plates x 18 _CALICE RIPPED OFF blood went all over my buddys straps i was using.. guess they mine now!_
4plates x 19
4plates x 19
_bah HURTING to much going home_

----------


## notorious_mem

man i had one of my callices ripped off thursday thats a little uncofortable to say the least.lol good lifts bro.

----------


## Triple X

Yo tai, haven't followed the post for a while but last time I was really following it you seemed to be doing more of a HIT style training. Now it looks like you are doing some pretty high volume stuff. Is this working better for you?

----------


## taiboxa

> Yo tai, haven't followed the post for a while but last time I was really following it you seemed to be doing more of a HIT style training. Now it looks like you are doing some pretty high volume stuff. Is this working better for you?


honestly NOTHING reall works for me except consistancy 
as long as i am at it every week i see gains regardless of wat i do.. i just change shit up to keep things from getting monotonous

----------


## Hackamaniac

Glad to see your strength is coming back Tai :Smilie:

----------


## taiboxa

> Glad to see your strength is coming back Tai


me too!  :Big Grin: 
Monday Nov 6th

*Legs ><*

*Squats*
bar x 20
135 x 20
225 x 15
225 x 15
315 x 14 _yeah i didnt get enough carbs today_
315 x 12
225 x 15
225 x 18
225 x 16

*Full RoM Hack Squats* _LOVE MY NEW GYM xPlates = #plates per side_
2plates x 15
3plates x 15
4plates x 12
4+25 x 12
3plates x 14
2+25 x 16
2plates x 18
2plates x 17

wanted to do SLDL's but ... NO!

----------


## PhishStasH

Tai huge.

----------


## taiboxa

> Tai huge.


lol tai is fat.. i had more muscle on me when i was cutting for a show in october than i do right now and im like 15lbs heaver wihch means i lost 5lbs of musle and replaced it w/ 20lbs of fat!  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

fat ass  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

> fat ass


yep and best part is, EVERY TIME I SEE NICE PROGRESS such as bench commin back, hand not hurting i get a nice set back like get uber sick or a chinchilla bites my cankles in two or something ilke that

----------


## chest6

chinchillas bite cankles?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> yep and best part is, EVERY TIME I SEE NICE PROGRESS such as bench commin back, hand not hurting i get a nice set back like get uber sick or a chinchilla bites my cankles in two or something ilke that


Shut up.. Shoot more gear  :Big Grin:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Good to see your training is back on form. Keep it up man!

----------


## taiboxa

Nov 17th BACK/Bi

*Strict Form Curls standing BB*
45lb x 25
55lb x 20
65lb x 15
90lb x 12
115 x 10
130 x 10
140 x 8 

*TBar Rowes*
1plate x 15
2plates x 12
3pltes x 8
4plates x 6
4plates+25 x 4 UGH
3plates x 12
3pltes x 12
3plates x 11
3plates x 10
3plates x 10

*shrugs BB*
3plates x 18
4plates x 12
5plates x 8
6plates x 5
4plates x 11
4plates x 10
3plates x 12
3plates x 12
wanted 100 reps but bah hand hurt  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

*Monday Nov20th Chest Day we switching htings up*

*BarBell Flat* not feelin it today but oh well
135 x 10
135 x 15
135 x 20
225 x 15
275 x 12
315 x 8
365 x 5 LoL my buddy says OMG wat was that POP (i didnt hear it  :Frown: ) 
225 x 15
225 x 13
225 x 11
225 x 11
225 x 10 RUNNIN outta GASS

*Cable Scoops*
40 x 15
60 x 12
80 x 8
100 x 3, 70 x 6
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 9
70 x 9
70 x 7
60 x 12

*Dips BW = 282?* NOT FUN
9 reps
10 reps
8 reps 
9 reps
8 reps 
6 reps
5 reps
bah tri's are fried

----------


## *Narkissos*

and you used to flame my ass because of the volume  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

ahhhh volumeee

----------


## Triple X

JC that's a lot of volume. Way too much in my book but as long as it works for you...more power. I would have passed out half way through.

----------


## taiboxa

> and you used to flame my ass because of the volume


i know but too many injuries as of late ><




> JC that's a lot of volume. Way too much in my book but as long as it works for you...more power. I would have passed out half way through.


see, if u revert to looking at old pages in my log i did alot of heavy low rep stuff, brought out many injuries, so for next many months im going to work on tendon strength which is a HUGE HUGE issue w/ me

----------


## taiboxa

Nov 22nd
* LEGS!*

*Squats*
135 x 20
225 x 18
275 x 15
315 x 13 _GETTING TIRED ALREADY LOL deceided not to go heavy right quad not feeilng good from injection._
225 x 16
225 x 15
225 x 13
225 x 12
225 x 9 ROFL pooped out 
rested 6min
225 x 12
225 x 8 yeah i took the hint GIVE UP lol  :Big Grin: 

*bent over lateral raises*
15 x 20
20 x 18
25 x 13
25 x 12
30 x 10
20 x 16

----------


## taiboxa

Nov 24th BACK~!~~

*Str8 Bar Curls* SUPER STRICT FORM
50lb x 25
65lb x 20
80lb x 15
95lb x 12
110lb x 11
125lb x 6 LOL arms HURT
80lb x 12
80lb x 12

*Hamr Db curls*
45lb x 12
45lb x 12
45lb x 11
45lb x 10
45lb x 10

*Tbar Rows*
1plate x 20
2plate x 15
3plate x 10
4plate x 7
4+25 x 4
3plate x 12
3plate x 12
3plate x 12

*Shrugs*
3plates x 15
4plates x 12
5plates x 9
6plates x 6
4plates x 15
4plates x 15
4plates x 15
DONE!!!!!!

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> Nov 22nd
> * LEGS!*
> 
> *Squats*
> 135 x 20
> 225 x 18
> 275 x 15
> 315 x 13 _GETTING TIRED ALREADY LOL deceided not to go heavy right quad not feeilng good from injection._
> 225 x 16
> ...




Edit............ :Smilie:  read more and answered my ? myself.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> i know but too many injuries as of late ><
> 
> 
> see, if u revert to looking at old pages in my log i did alot of heavy low rep stuff, brought out many injuries, so for next many months im going to work on tendon strength which is a HUGE HUGE issue w/ me


R-Tard.

I was telling you to switch long before

High volume gave me mad gains with no injuries.

I'm going back to it after this semester when i've started back eating like a bodybuilder.

----------


## taiboxa

> R-Tard.
> 
> I was telling you to switch long before
> 
> High volume gave me mad gains with no injuries.
> 
> I'm going back to it after this semester when i've started back eating like a bodybuilder.


im sorry i cant hear people who cant press over 450...  :LOL:  
going heavy was awsomest imo BUT YEAH I REMBMER U TELLING ME ><

----------


## *Narkissos*

Seeing that my squat is now heavier than yours.. you should listen to me when i speak  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

> R-Tard.
> 
> I was telling you to switch long before
> 
> High volume gave me mad gains with no injuries.
> 
> I'm going back to it after this semester when i've started back eating like a bodybuilder.


Nark, do you do more reps with less weight for exercises like squats, leg press or vice versa?

----------


## taiboxa

> Seeing that my squat is now heavier than yours.. you should listen to me when i speak


just for that ur going to break ur hand in the next few weeks and after ur hand is healed ur going to get the rhoda virus and be incontent for 3 weeks! 
that 9 weeks of atrophy is gunna PWN U TOO BIOCH

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark, do you do more reps with less weight for exercises like squats, leg press or vice versa?


I'm not defined by weight.

And i don't set a correlation between increasing weight and lowering reps or the reverse

I believe high weight and high reps are the key to growth.

I use drop sets etc. to make my rep totals.

So to your question.. No i don't actively reduce weight for certain exercises..

----------


## *Narkissos*

> just for that ur going to break ur hand in the next few weeks and after ur hand is healed ur going to get the rhoda virus and be incontent for 3 weeks! 
> that 9 weeks of atrophy is gunna PWN U TOO BIOCH


  :LOL:  Shut up and squat  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

imma find that tshirt that ronnie wears ^^^

----------


## taiboxa

Nov 27th Chest/Tri

*Flat BB bench*
bar x 50
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 8 meh shoulder hurt
315 x 9
225 x 15
225 x 13
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 11

*Pec Deck machine flys*
180 x 15
220 x 13
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 10 
250 x 8
250 x 12
250 x 10

*Dips BW = 295*
6 reps HAD TO TEST THE WATER!
8 reps
9 reps
10 reps
7 reps
7 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

Not bad for a sub-300 lb-er

I'm here to egg you back to your former largeness.

GET THE WEIGHT UP TAI!  :Smilie:

----------


## taiboxa

> Not bad for a sub-300 lb-er
> 
> I'm here to egg you back to your former largeness.
> 
> GET THE WEIGHT UP TAI!


im trying><
fuxin roads have been ICED OVER LIKE MAD all traffic has stopped even post office LOL cant get to gym >< hopefulytomarrow!

----------


## audis4

> I'm not defined by weight.
> 
> And i don't set a correlation between increasing weight and lowering reps or the reverse
> 
> I believe high weight and high reps are the key to growth.
> 
> I use drop sets etc. to make my rep totals.
> 
> So to your question.. No i don't actively reduce weight for certain exercises..


Ok thanks, makes sense.

----------


## taiboxa

Dec 4th .. finally able to get to gym.. my partner wasnt able to make it today i felt like krap so wat ever ><

*Flat BB bench* no spotter ><
bar x 50
135 x 20
225 x 15
275 x 11
315 x 8
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 8

*Flys machine* FULL stack 185
12 reps
10 reps
10 reps
11 reps
10 reps
10 reps

*Dips* BW = 290+?
12 reps
11 reps
12 reps
9 reps >< 
7 reps TRI's HURT

----------


## Yesevil

Like your log Tai, very interesting to read. Hope you heal up all the way and get to compete. Sure would be nice to see a pic though. Read through 10 pages of training and not a single photo  :Crying:  That's my only gripe though. This log kicks ass! :7up:

----------


## taiboxa

> Like your log Tai, very interesting to read. Hope you heal up all the way and get to compete. Sure would be nice to see a pic though. Read through 10 pages of training and not a single photo  That's my only gripe though. This log kicks ass!


pics are bad lol 
if ya wanna see me flly to oklahoma LOL

----------


## Yesevil

> pics are bad lol 
> if ya wanna see me flly to oklahoma LOL


I live 2 hours from OKC. When is your show? I'll go.

----------


## taiboxa

> I live 2 hours from OKC. When is your show? I'll go.


well lets see.. im really fat right now.. show is up in MO in july so depends on alot of things lol since there is another show in tulsa lil later

----------


## taiboxa

im not going to post my high volume sessions of last few weeks but will start on the old fasion Tai'afied IronMan HITTrainingLOG

*DEC 18th Chest/Tri/Shldr/Trap*

*Rope Tri Ext*
80 x 12
110 x 12
130 x 12

180 x 10
200 + 25lbPlate (taiafied this cableshyt) x 4 reps OMG tri's are ON FIRE!
150 x 15 BURN'D

*Front Military Bar* 
bar x 20
135 x 18
185 x 12

225 x 15
295 x 8
315 x 5 OMFG my bak bout snapped havnt done these in ages! it WAS GREAT!

*BB Shrugs (i dikd my self using belt ><)*
315 x 18

475 x 13
545 x 9
675 x 5 _USED BELT and SHUDNT OF for dis set, it was so tight couldnt get up and under the bar to take off rack strained me self_ 

*Flat BB Bench* _amazing how much my mojo is gone lol this was embarrasing!_
135 x 12 _felt heavier than i could of ever imagined 135 feeling! lol_
225 x 12 _YEAH this is gonna be UGLY_!

315 x 8 _ROFL bout shit my self_
335 x 5 _wanted to do 365 but didnt want partner curling it off me_  :Frown: 
225 x 13 _tri's were burnt from start now shoulders are TOAST! couldnt even get 15! LOL im weaker than chest!_

----------


## taiboxa

*Dec 20th Legs/Back/Bi*

*Preacher Curls Str8Bar* _tried to keep form PERFECT stop before complete extension and did not bring weight up past tension point (SUCKD)_
55 x 12
55 x 12

105 x 10
125 x 5
95 x 13 _FRIED!_ 

*Leg Press*  _xPlates = #plates on one side_
2plates x 12
3plates x 12

5plates x 15
6plates x 10
8plates x 3 _BLAMO! knee went reaaaaaachtiekkidkiiekd_ 

*Lat Pull* 
180 x 15
225 x 10
260 x 6

*LegCurls (hams)*
90 x 15 THE MACHINE IS DICKD! the whole GYM IS SHIT! brand NEW and eveyrhting is GENERIC (i.e. NOT HAMMERSTR but looks hand welded SHIT!)
*DB SLDLS*
80 x 10
105 x 7

*Cable Row Wide Grip*
200 x 14
230 x 10
260 x 5

----------


## UberSteroids

> Nov 27th Chest/Tri
> 
> *Flat BB bench*
> bar x 50
> 135 x 20
> 225 x 15
> 315 x 8 meh shoulder hurt
> 315 x 9
> 225 x 15
> ...


What the Sh!t. Man You got some damn power in You. 
Chheeezzz..

----------


## taiboxa

> What the Sh!t. Man You got some damn power in You. 
> Chheeezzz..


ha thnx

----------


## audis4

> *Dec 20th Legs/Back/Bi*
> 
> *Preacher Curls Str8Bar* _tried to keep form PERFECT stop before complete extension and did not bring weight up past tension point (SUCKD)_
> 55 x 12
> 55 x 12
> 
> 105 x 10
> 125 x 5
> 95 x 13 _FRIED!_ 
> ...


Where are the deads tai?

----------


## Anaboxa34

This log is awesome... just read the whole thing, keep up the good work i'm going to be another tai log groupie...just wondering if your still thai boxing at all with your lifting?

----------


## taiboxa

> This log is awesome... just read the whole thing, keep up the good work i'm going to be another tai log groupie...just wondering if your still thai boxing at all with your lifting?


hell no im too big/fat to thaibox anymore...  :Frown: 

*Friday Dec 22nd Chest/tri/traps/delts*

*Tri Rope ext*
80 x 18
140 x 15

200 x 9
245 x 5
170 x 14

*Front Military Bar*
135 x 12
135 x 15

245 x 15
295 x 7
335 x 3

*Deads for traps* 
225 x 12
225 x 10

4plates x 5
6plates x 3
7plates+35 x 1 _anadrol is greatest prework out supp EVER!_

*Flat BB Bench* _got no mojo_  :Frown: 
135 x 12
225 x 10

315 x 8
345 x 5
275 x 12
DONE

----------


## Snrf

> Front Military Bar
> 335 x 3


Tai you are a freaking beast!

thats military press right? thats more than most people bench!  :7up:

----------


## Anaboxa34

Tai is your diet posted anywhere on this forum?

----------


## chest6

> *Front Military Bar* 
> bar x 20
> 135 x 18
> 185 x 12
> 
> 225 x 15
> 295 x 8
> *315 x 5 OMFG my bak bout snapped havnt done these in ages! it WAS GREAT*!
> 
> ...


1. holy hell 315..i need to start barbell again

2.  :Smilie:

----------


## taiboxa

> Tai is your diet posted anywhere on this forum?


yeah http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=diet

----------

